# A Star's Collection



## mga13

I'll start with Valentino.

*Family Picture:*


----------



## mga13

*Red Studded Satchel:*





 She was the first one. The leather is very thick and resistant, and smells very good.


----------



## mga13

*Gold Catch Tote:*


----------



## mga13

*Double Bow Tote:* (Not sure about the name)





She has a bow on each side. The quality of the leather is amazing.


----------



## mga13

*Black Histoire:*


----------



## mga13

*White Histoire:* (Not sure about the specific name, I think it is the Bowler)


----------



## mga13

*Black Nuage:*





She is made of coated canvas. Light as a feather and so functional.


----------



## mga13

*Rosier Tote:*


----------



## mga13

*Catch Bowler:*


----------



## KatNW1

mga13 said:


> *Rosier Tote:*


 
This is awesome - LOVE this one (they're all nice, of course, but I'm very partial to this one in particular)!


----------



## bregitta

Wow I love the jewels on them! Fabulous collection


----------



## asianjade

Love the double bow... very pretty.  Congrats!


----------



## linhhhuynh

omg!! love your V collection. yours & Ash's are the best! loving your Rosier & Catches. great pictures


----------



## mga13

*KatNW1* Thank you, this bag has the most beautiful turquoise color I've ever seen.

*bregitta* Thanks. Pictures don't really make the jewelled V's justice. They sparkle beautifully.

*asianjade *Thank you, It was love at first sight. 

*linhhhuynh *Thanks!


----------



## mga13

*Leather Rosso Valentino Wallet (Left) and Patent Turquoise Wallet (Right):*


----------



## airborne

A+ thx for sharing


----------



## zlmpurple




----------



## Givenchyman

beautiful collection. love the Histoires and the Catch bowler


----------



## rougeallure

LOVEEE the Rosier TOTE.

Making me regret not getting one!!

Beautiful Collection Congrats!


----------



## Karla

What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Lady Moe

Beautiful!!!


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies, I'm glad to share all this with you all.


----------



## KatNW1

mga13 said:


> *Red Studded Satchel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the first one. The leather is very thick and resistant, and smells very good.



A second pick from your collection. I love the color.

This one and the blue one are more than welcome to take a brief mini-break in beautiful San Antonio should they feel the need to travel!  LOL


----------



## DisCo

Lovely collection of Valentinos!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I love your black histoire.  me want it now.


----------



## mga13

Thank you guys!


----------



## mga13

Now I'll go with Chanel:

*Family Picture:*


----------



## mga13

*Black Caviar Unquilted Jumbo Kelly with Gold Hardware:*





From S/S 1999 season, #5... serie.


----------



## mga13

*Rose Caviar Square Stitched Bag with Silver Hardware:*





From S/S 2005 season, #9... serie.


----------



## mga13

*Vintage Green Satin Small Tassel Flap Bag:*





The color is so hard to get right on pictures. It is a very bright "apple" green (like in the family picture). Not as pale like on the picture above.

#1... serie.


----------



## Joke

the Rosier tote is LOVE


----------



## janice

Lovely collection. I love the Gold Catch Valentino Tote *Gorgeous*


----------



## mga13

*Vintage "Ivory" Lambskin Medium Clasic Double Flap with Gold Hardware:*






Beautiful vintage. #1... serie.


----------



## mga13

*Denim Shoulder Bag:*





#7 serie. I don't use her anymore, it's too small. When I bought her I thought she was "too big".


----------



## mga13

*Rouge Clair Caviar Wallet:*





From S/S 2002 season.


----------



## bridgergirl

The Rosier is amazing!  I love the color and just everything about it!


----------



## mga13

*bridgergirl*, *Joke*, *janice*: Thank you 

*KatNW1*: both Rosier and Studded Satchel say thanks


----------



## mga13

Now I'll show you my Marc Jacobs little family.

*Family Picture:*


----------



## mga13

*Blue Elastic Quilted Stam:*





From F/W 2007 season. I love her. It is the most beautiful blue bag I've ever seen.


----------



## mga13

*Carter Bag in Bone:*





From F/W 2008 season. The color is Bone. It was a present from my oldest son and I loved it! It is the perfect ivory/light beige, the lambskin looks so good and the shape is just perfect.


----------



## anniepersian

I really love your collection! so versatile and a little different-I especially love the gold valentino tote!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## pretty_lady

Nice collection!  You have great taste.  Refreshing to see Valentino and MJ.


----------



## Artful_Bag_Love

Magnificent collection! 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## pro_shopper

You have a Gorgeous collection!


----------



## LabelLover81

MGA!  I love your collection as much as I love my own!  Holy Moly, I think we are purse soul sisters!
Congrats on the FAB family.


----------



## mga13

*anniepersian, HermesNewbie, pretty_lady, Artful_Bag_Love, pro_shopper:* Thank you so much. I'm glad you all liked it .

*LabelLover81:* I love your collection too, it is gourgeous! . I wish that in my country more people loved and collected Valentino as much as we do. In terms of construction and quality, Valentino is top!
They are always experimenting and aren't afraid of making truly different and beautiful designs. Their creations are always elegant, classy, timeless and outstanding. Thats why I love Valentino.

Thank you so much, I guess I'm your little purse soul sister!


----------



## mga13

Here is my little CH Carolina Herrera family.

*Family Picture:*


----------



## mga13

*Andy Bag in Green:*





This is my favorite purse shape. I think it is close to perfection. CH Carolina Herrera bags are top quality, the leather is amazing and super durable, but smoochy and soft. I guess I'll get this bag in more colors.


----------



## mga13

*Deerskin Chain-Handle Bag in Dark Brown:*





It has a dark brown, almost coffee-like color. It's made of deerskin and it smells delicious. It is qute heavy tho, but I don't care, I LOVE HER!


----------



## mga13

*La Doña Bag in Bronze:*





She is made out of Bronze leather and brown suede, and the hardware is gold. It is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen. Cartier makes extraordinary bags.


----------



## mga13

*Twin Tote in Red:*





Its a very casual bag, but with a lot of presence and the undeniable Fendi style . She is a true bright red.


----------



## mga13

*Black Patent Bag with Gold and Silver Hardware:*





It is from the late 90's. The closures are gold and silver around. She is so chic!


----------



## Myblackbag

Very nice collection!


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Love the black Histoire!!


----------



## mga13

Thank you girls!


----------



## Luxe Diva

Wow, nice collecion.....I especially like the Red Fendi tote


----------



## mga13

*Luxe Diva:* Thanks . Yeah, she is DIVINE and so functional, just perfect.


----------



## mga13

Time to show you my Escada's:

*Vintage White Small Shoulder Bag with Blue Piping (Left) and Vintage Cream Small Flap Shoulder Bag (Right):*





Both are from the late 80's/early 90's. I used to carry them quite a lot back in the days. I don't use them anymore, but I keep them because they are beautiful.


----------



## xyl_21

a classic collection~ NICE!!


----------



## **Chanel**

You have a beautiful collection and I love the colours of your V wallets.
Thank you for sharing !


----------



## mga13

*xyl_21*, *Vintage Queen*, ***Chanel**: *Thank you very much. I'm glad you all liked my collection .


----------



## vesna

your collection is to die for !! I LOVE fendi twin in that colour, I LOVE Valentino - all of them, you have amazing taste and incredible collection


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 -

Your collection is amazing... I love the variety


----------



## mga13

*COACH ADDICT:* Thank you! I love variety so I try to have a very varied collection.

*Vesna:* Thank you, you are so sweet! I appreciate that you like my collection. Yours is gorgeous!.


----------



## OG_Baby

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

Great variety!  Thanks for taking the time to show us your collection


----------



## mga13

Thanks


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Just went through your collection again.  I am in love with your Valentino's.  Cheers.


----------



## sally.m

My fave is the Chanel kelly - Beautiful!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monaliceke

beautiful Valentino


----------



## sephorah

LOVEE the rosier!! great collection


----------



## mga13

sally.m, luxemadam, sephorah: Thank you, you are so kind!

Alex Spoils Me: I'm really glad you are enjoying my collection


----------



## IrisCole

Gorgeous collection! LOVE your Stam and your Fendi Twins Tote!!


----------



## Italian_Gold

An amazing collection - and your decor is beautiful!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mga13

*IrisCole:* Thank you so much! I was using my Stam yestersay and I love it. I think I want another one, maybe a Sunburst Stam.

*Italian_Gold:* Thanks, you are so kind!. I took the pictures there because I like how the bags look in that room. I call it "the golden room" hahaha.


----------



## Kai Lien

I loveee your collection! Really well-rounded! Some Notable favorites: escada bag, green chanel w/ tassel, and your whole valentino collection!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I loooooove the double bow and rosier! 
The blues r gorgeous on the rosier!


----------



## Blo0ondi

loved your Valentino - Catch Bowler and i want to get the same classic cc bag you have soon 

thumbs up


----------



## mga13

*Kai Lien*: Thanks! you are so sweet!

*yakusoku.af*: Thank you. I know, the color caught my eyes and it was love at first sight!

*Blo0ondi*: Thanks! I hope you'll find the classic cc you want very soon!


----------



## mga13

*Pink Wallet:*






Here is my new Valentino wallet in Hot Pink! The color is gorgeous and the leather seems almost indestructible.


----------



## linhhhuynh

love your new V wallet!

i didn't realize you had a Carter bag! i've always wanted something from the Carter Stones line, and your Bone color looks so pretty! are they quite heavy or more light?


----------



## mga13

Thanks!

Well, the Carter is more or less a lightweight bag, but it can get a bit heavy depending on what and how much you put inside. But just a bit heavy, nothing terrible. I love that bag, its so timeless!


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful Collection


----------



## chicjean

Love all of these! That Cartier bag is to die for!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mga13

Thank you!


----------



## mga13

*Louis Vuitton Speedy 40 in Monogram Canvas:*





I LOOOOOOVE her!!! I don't usually do monograms but this classic bag can totally get away with it. And it is so functional. I can't wait for it to get a beautiful patina.


----------



## mga13

*Hermes Printemps-Ètè 69/Automne-Hiver 70 Twily in Orange and Black:*





It was a Christmas present from my son. I will treasure this forever!.


Here is a picture of my Twilly and my Speedy together:


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Amazing collection. Love them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elina0408

Fantastic collection!!  Love especially your Valentinos bags! Enjoy in good health and Happy New Year!!


----------



## notoriousliz

Beautiful collection!


----------



## ijustloveLVbags

what a love bag


----------



## mga13

*BAL_Fanatic*, *Elina0408*, *notoriousliz*, *ijustloveLVbags*: Thank you so much. You are all so kind! And happy new year!


----------



## hermes_lemming

THis is probably one of the better vintage collections that I've seen in quite some time.  Good job!


----------



## missgiannina

great collection!


----------



## nascar fan

All VERY pretty!


----------



## luvarmcandy

Beautiful collection...love the chanel kelly- such a classic bag!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mga13

*hermes_lemming* Thank you. Vintage bags are absolute treasures!

*missgiannina*, *nascar fan*, *MidNiteSun* Thanks! Sharing all this has been wonderfull! 

*luvarmcandy* Thank you! I haven't used it for a while, I guess I'll take her out one of this days.


----------



## heroesgirl88

i love your valentino stuff.. too gorgeous!


----------



## Ilgin

love the Valentino Rosier tote and your vintage Escadas! You have an amazing collection!!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Loving the new additions. Congrats on the 40.


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies!

Theres a new bag comming soon... I can't wait to do a reveal!


----------



## mga13

*Catch Bowler in Lilac:*











The leather is just TDF! so soft and luxurious. I looooooooove her!!!


----------



## mga13

*Catch Bowlers (Lilac and Grey):*





Here is a comparison pic. The V closure on the lilac has very bright crystals, the one on the grey has smoky crystals. Both shine beautifully!


----------



## Luxe Diva

I love your Valentino.......great collection!!!!


----------



## clp moo em

I love your collection


----------



## mga13

*Luxe Diva* and *clp moo em*: Thank you!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Gorgeous Valentino collection and fendi twin bag


----------



## JW0119

love your Valentino...I am still waiting to find my true love for Valentino bag to be add into my collection!!


----------



## mga13

Love-Vintage: Thank you! I'm glad you liked my collection .

JW0119: Thank you so much! Are you interested in any Valentino in particular? I hope you find your true V love soon!


----------



## taya19

loved all ur bags, they are calssic and timeless.
i think you dont believe in reselling ur bags, im so amazed that u have bags from late 80s and 90s. you inspired me 
i want to look at ur collection once again now,hahah


----------



## mga13

Thank you taya19! I'm glad I inspired you hehehe . I don't believe in selling my bags, I've never done it. Each one is special has a different story. I just make sure that when I buy one I really love it.


----------



## MasterCraftsman

mga13 said:


> I'll start with Valentino.
> 
> *Family Picture:*


 Such beautiful handbags you have. Except that the Rosier tote will have fraying material very soon..................and the Nague might just fall apart before you even use it ( like so many others I have worked on ).
    The rest of them are fine.


----------



## mga13

MasterCraftsman said:


> Such beautiful handbags you have. Except that the Rosier tote will have fraying material very soon..................and the Nague might just fall apart before you even use it ( like so many others I have worked on ).
> The rest of them are fine.


 
Thank you.
Yes, the Rosier does fry a bit but it's nothing too bag. One just cuts the tiny loose threads and that's it. Thats part of it's nature.
Oh and the Nuage... I must tell you I've almost abused that bag and it still looks brand new. I bought it years ago.

And I love the rest of my bags just as much as I love my Valentinos.

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## LabelLover81

As you know MGA, I have a TON of Valentinos, and they really do remain in great shape.  Of course the Rosier frays!  It's part of the beauty of the bag!  That's like saying an LV handles will darken with use... just part of life!  
All of your bags are beautiful, you should be proud of your collection.


----------



## mga13

Thank you LL! Yes you are right, Valentinos have great durability and such a natural beauty... I'm really proud of my collection, I love each and every bag I own .


----------



## ReisKitty

Gorgeous collection! I espically love the Fendi Twin tote in that red hot color!


----------



## fashionforlife

Amazing! I love your entire collection!


----------



## mga13

ReisKitty and fashionforlife: Thank you so much! You are so kind.

I think I might get my HG bag very soon... so happy!!!


----------



## mga13

I think I haven't added my lastest wallet:

*Black Patent French Wallet:*


----------



## Mithril

All your bags are so beautiful Mga!  I think you may have inspired me to get a V wallet & catch bowler.  

I also love your midnight blue MJ bag.  Such a lovely color with the eye catching contrasting gold chain handle.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mga13

Thank you Mithril, you are so sweet!
If I ever see a Catch Bowler online I'll tell you!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Love the Chanelthanks for sharing


----------



## mga13

Thanks SkeeWee1908!


----------



## mga13

Here is a picture of my *Valentino Scarf in Black, White and Grey:*


----------



## mga13

*Spring/Summer 2011 Mia in Red Zucca, with Patent Details and Gold Hardware:*





She is my new baby and I just loooooove her!


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

loving the new additions!


----------



## mga13

Thanks Alex!


----------



## aeonat

Love your collection !!! U have the best items in all the brands!!! Lovely collection!


----------



## deebear

wanted the rosier tote for the longest time, awesome collection


----------



## mga13

*Black Calfskin Wallet:*


----------



## mga13

Aeonat and deebear: Thanks for your sweet comments!


----------



## loves

all so pretty!!!


----------



## tulip618

oh How I adore your collection!!!! Especially the Valentinos!!!! How about your shoe collection?


----------



## ClassicShadow

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Family (Updated):*


----------



## mga13

Here is a tower made of Valentino boxes:


----------



## chanel*liz

Gorgeous gorgeous valentino collection!!!!! Love all the boxes too - it's like a leaning tower of valentino!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

Your Valentino collection is AMAZING!!!


----------



## girl12532

Love your collection!!!


----------



## glamourbag

Gorgeous collection! Especially love your Ferragamo patent and Valentino lilac bowler


----------



## mga13

Thank you girls for your sweet comments!  You are all so kind!


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Vintage Black Acetate Sunglases with Gold Gardware:*





These were my first sunglasses EVER! I bought them in the late 80's and I love them. I don't use them anymore but I still keep them.


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Golden Sunglasses:*





These come from the late 90's, when minimalism was the norm.


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Black Sunglasses with Silver Hardware:*





From the mid 00's if I remember correctly. I love these sunglasses, they go with everything.


----------



## mga13

*Bulgari Crystal Incrusted Sunglasses:*





They are from the mid 00's. The color is a pearlized pale grey-brown, hard to describe but they are beautiful.


----------



## mga13

*Prada Butterfly Sunglasses in Dark Brown with Silver Hardware:*





From Spring/Summer 2008, I just LOVE these sunglasses. They are perfect, PERFECT!


----------



## mga13

*Christian Dior Vintage Sunglasses in Black and Gold:*





I think they are from the mid 90's. They have the classic cannage-quilted effect.


----------



## mga13

*Christian Dior Vintage Snakeskin-Effect Sunglasses:*





These, I think, are from the late 90's or early 00's. They have a shimmering snakeskin effect that I just LOVE. I saw these and I had to have them. From way back when minimalism was big, I went against the trend and bought them because they were a bit different, and pretty .


----------



## mga13

*Christian Dior Pink Sunglasses with Gold Hardware:*






From the early or mid 00's, don't remember correctly. Galliano made this style SO popular back then, very different from what we see today at Dior. I don't wear them that much anymore, but they are pretty.


----------



## mga13

*Versace Black Vintage Sunglasses:*





These are from the mid 90's. I remember having them on the morning after Princess Diana passed away.


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Acetate Sunglasses with Crystal Incrusted "V" Embellishments:*





I bought them two years ago and I just love them. This is another perfect pair of sunglasses. The color is hard to describe: a pale-greyish-brown that looks very dark under some lights.


----------



## mga13

*Fendi Pearlized White Sunglasses:*





I don't remember exactly when I bought them, maybe in the mid 00's. They are so beautiful, but I don't wear them that much.


----------



## La Comtesse

Lovely collection!  I love the unquilted Chanel Kelly.  Didn't know they even made that one.  And the Valentino sunnies are just gorgeous--they remind me of a pair I didn't purchase but should have.


----------



## zjajkj

nice


----------



## mga13

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mga13

*D&G Medium Lily Satchel in Cognac:*


----------



## mga13

*MK Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Yellow:*


----------



## mga13

*MK Michael Kors Hamilton Tote in Snakeprint Leather:*


----------



## sarsoora

amazing collection


----------



## Nectarine25

I always overlooked Valentino in purse terms, but after seeing your collection I realize I was wrong


----------



## tulip618

amazing collection!!


----------



## CookieLady

Lovely collection, love all your Valentino's!


----------



## mga13

Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## tinad2004

wow a beautiful collection of bags and sunnies! i am inlove with your valentino bags and that fendi 2011 OMG! stunning.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Definitely A star Studded collection! I love all of it.


----------



## Iwantaspybag

The variety in your Valentino bags is astonishing!  The pictures are so artistic--especially the green Chanel.   Wish you would tell us how you amassed your wonderful collection.


----------



## BAL_Fanatic

Great collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## mga13

Thank you so much ladies! 



Iwantaspybag said:


> The variety in your Valentino bags is astonishing! The pictures are so artistic--especially the green Chanel. Wish you would tell us how you amassed your wonderful collection.


 
Thank you! You are so sweet. It has been years of collecting bag, I only buy bags that I truly love, so I'll never feel the need of selling or giving away one.


----------



## mga13

*Draped Bow Clutch in Red Nappa:*


----------



## miah100

I LOVE your entire collection, especially the rosier tote, D&G satchel, and I *absolutely* love what you did with your speedy and the Hermes scarf. I own and Hermes Scarf 70 but I don't have a speedy and you just inspired me to get one to do the same!  I'm heading to my Louis Vuitton store tomorrow haha


----------



## Elsie87

Very nice and original collection!


----------



## farrah joyce

that red Zucca is beautiful....


----------



## btchismyvuitton

la la loveee the blue valentino


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies!


----------



## mga13

*Red Bags:*





From left to right:
Valentino Fall/Winter 2006 Red Studded Satchel
Valentino Spring/Summer 2010 Red Nappa Draped Bow Clutch
Fendi Fall/Winter 2009 Cherry Red Twin Tote
Valentino Red Leather Wallet
Fendi Spring/Summer 2011 Red Zucca Mia Bag

*forgot to add my Chanel Red Wallet


----------



## mga13

*Blue and Green Bags:*





From left to right:
Chanel #7... series Denim Small Shoulder Bag with Lucite Details
Marc Jacobs Fall/Winter 2007 Blue Elastic Quilted Stam Bag
Valentino Turquoise Patent Leather Wallet
Valentino Spring/Summer 2009 Turquoise Degrade Rosier Tote
Chanel #1... series Apple Green Satin Mini Flap Bag
CH Carolina Herrera Thuya Green Calfskin Large Andy Bag


----------



## mga13

*Pink and Purple Bags:*





From left to right:
Chanel Spring/Summer 2005 #9... series Rose Caviar Small Square Stitched Satchel
Valentino Pink Leather Zip-Around Wallet
Valentino Fall/Winter 2009 Lilac Catch Bowler


----------



## mga13

*Black Bags:*





From left to right:
Salvatore Ferragamo Black Patent Leather Satchel with Gold and Silver Hardware from the 90's
CH Carolina Herrera Black Calfskin Wallet
Valentino Black Calfskin Histoire
Albert Nipon Vintage Embroidered Black Velvet Evening Bag from the 80's
Albert Nipon Quilted Black Suede Evening Bag from the 80's
Valentino Large Coated Canvas Nuage in Black
Vintage Black Patent Leather and Python Evening Bag from the 80's (not sure about the designer)
Valentino Black Calfskin Double Bow Tote
Valentino Black Patent Leather French Wallet
Chanel Spring/Summer 1999 #5... series Black Caviar Unquilted Jumbo Kelly Bag with Gold Hardware


----------



## Iamtassy

gorgeous collection !! the Valentino - Turquoise Rosier Tote is very nice .


----------



## mga13

Iamtassy said:


> gorgeous collection !! the Valentino - Turquoise Rosier Tote is very nice .


 
Thank you


----------



## mga13

*Organza Disc Panelled Evening Bag in Black:*






It's from the Spring/Summer 2008 collection (Mr. Garavani's last RTW collecion). This is such a fun bag, every disc moves when you carry the bag, it's lovely!


----------



## mga13

*40cm Stella Bag in Cognac Caiman Fuscus Patchwork and Black Calfskin Leather:*




(Front)





(Front)





(Back)

I still can't believe my son made me this bag, I love it! It's so chic, and very easy to use. It's the perfect tote!


----------



## mga13

*25cm Magdalena Bag in Black Calfskin:*




(Front)





(Back)





(Side)

This was my son's second project. It's perfect for evenings. He designed and constructed this bag in three days and I have to say it's a very easy to use bag: lightweight, easy to open and close and everything I need to carry fits inside.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Love the Valentino ball bag


----------



## Shethatglitters

Amazing collection! I love everything


----------



## Shugarplum

....LOVE THE RED ZUCCA..MMM...YUMMMM..


----------



## issara

awesome!!!  V collection ^^


----------



## minuet

love your Valentino rossier! And the Chanel green vintage is really pretty. Where do you get the chanel from?


----------



## PrincessPout

gorgeous collection


----------



## PrincessPout

Love that Valentino


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies for al your sweet comments! 



minuet said:


> love your Valentino rossier! And the Chanel green vintage is really pretty. Where do you get the chanel from?


 
Thank you! I got the green Chanel years ago in NY.


----------



## kysskyss

Love them all! Hopefully you can sell one of them someday  I may be interested!


----------



## kimberleyg

wow I love them all but the rose one really is unique!!!!


----------



## mga13

Thanks kysskyss and kimberleyg!


----------



## mga13

*Front Pocket Satchel in Cognac:*










A little treasure my son found for me, it's from the Fall/Winter 2005 collection. I love the patina it has developed over the years.


----------



## mga13

*Small Marcello in Metalic Blue Jean:*





The minute I saw this baby in such a gorgeous limited edition shade of light blue I had to have it. It's the smallest Marcello and looks great as an evening bag or as a clutch (yes, as a clutch).


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Love this color.


----------



## mga13

Thank you Alex!


----------



## 365beautywishes

stunning bags!


----------



## mga13

Thanks!


----------



## mga13

*Saddle Bag in Black Distressed Suede with Silver Hardware:*





Finally I found a black bag with silver hardware! It's my first Balenciaga and I love it. It's distressed suede but it feels like good vintage leather. The size is not too big, but not too small either. It's my new power bag!


----------



## saladbowllv

you are definitely a star and so is your collection. You have a fabulous collection! 8) congrats


----------



## mga13

Thank you so much saladbowllv!


----------



## mga13

*Catch Hobo in Straw and Acid Yellow Leather:*





Close-up of the closure:





It comes from the Spring/Summer 2005 collection. I'm not a hobo person, but this one is so big it looks amazing when hand carried. It's the perfect acid-bright-citrusy shad of yellow! I'm so happy with this bag!


----------



## mga13

*Leopard Print Ponyhair Side Bow Tote:*





I've been looking for a leopard print bag and now I found the perect one! I love this bag because it's not too big, it holds everything I could possibly need and the print is fabulous.


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy by Alexander McQueen Pointed Toe Stilleto Mary Jane Pumps in Mocha and Brown* (next to my Valentino Leopard Side Bow Tote):


----------



## Katiesmama

Your collections are absolutely stunning!   And I'm very impressed with what your son has given you too! And MADE!!!   Wow........


----------



## No Cute

mga13 said:


> *Black Patent Bag with Gold and Silver Hardware:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is from the late 90's. The closures are gold and silver around. She is so chic!





mga13 said:


> *Hermes Printemps-Ètè 69/Automne-Hiver 70 Twily in Orange and Black:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a Christmas present from my son. I will treasure this forever!.
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my Twilly and my Speedy together:





mga13 said:


> *Saddle Bag in Black Distressed Suede with Silver Hardware:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I found a black bag with silver hardware! It's my first Balenciaga and I love it. It's distressed suede but it feels like good vintage leather. The size is not too big, but not too small either. It's my new power bag!



Beautiful bags!  I especially like your Ferragamo and Balenciaga bags.  And the scarf from your son is lovely, but so much lovelier because it's from him, so sweet.


----------



## pinkcookiegirl

Wow I love the blue one with roses!


----------



## mellyzeng

wow, what a shine!


----------



## mellyzeng

pinkcookiegirl said:


> Wow I love the blue one with roses!



me too, it looks fluffy far away.


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> Your collections are absolutely stunning! And I'm very impressed with what your son has given you too! And MADE!!! Wow........


 
Thank you! Yes, he is a great son! He is about to graduate from lawschool in December, so he is very busy, but excited 



No Cute said:


> Beautiful bags! I especially like your Ferragamo and Balenciaga bags. And the scarf from your son is lovely, but so much lovelier because it's from him, so sweet.


 
Thank you! It's been ages since I last carried my Ferragamo, but I've been using my Balenciaga for the past weeks and it's such a great bag! I love the twilly he gave me, I take care of it like a treasure, I baby that twilly LOL!



pinkcookiegirl said:


> Wow I love the blue one with roses!


 


mellyzeng said:


> wow, what a shine!


 


mellyzeng said:


> me too, it looks fluffy far away.


 
Hehehe thanks ladies! Yes, the Rosier looks a but fluffy far away, but it's one of the most stunning bags I've ever seen.


----------



## Katiesmama

I had to come back for another peek......I think your collection has become my favorite!


----------



## mellyzeng

you are so lucky to have such many stunning bags.


----------



## inget

Amazing collection. Beautiful.


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies!


----------



## hunniesochic

love your V Catch Hobo in Straw and Acid Yellow Leather


----------



## mga13

*Batchel in Fluoro Orange:*






This bag reminds me of a little one I used to carry when I was in school. I decided to order it in fluoro orange and believe me, it is NEON! It's so bright you could see it miles away.


----------



## mga13

*Large Denim 360:*





I wasn't planning on buying this bag. I bidded on it just for the sake of it and won, so I decided to give it as a present to a friend, but the minute it was out of the box I said "you'll stay with mom".


----------



## mga13

*Large Embroidered 360 in Black Straw, Satin and Napa:*





It comes from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection. It's one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen and it's perfect with lace outfits. I love this bag!


----------



## Samia

Absolutely gorgeous collection!! The Valentino bags are TDF and everything else is so beautiful too, I like the mix of brands you have!


----------



## mga13

Thank you Samia, you are so kind!


----------



## KarenChezk

mga13 said:


> *Black Nuage:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is made of coated canvas. Light as a feather and so functional.



this one and the blue one have got to be my favs... your collection is impressive I would buy them all myself 

-Kar


----------



## Luxury Ave

mga13 said:


> *Gold Catch Tote:*


Wow ...I love the gold tote! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juliana1969

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## mga13

Thanks ladies!


----------



## mga13

*Winged Skull Peep-toe Pumps in black with gold studs, from the Fall/Winer 2010 collection:
*





I loooooove these McQueen shoes. They are very comfy, but they run a little small. I'm a size 40 and thanks God I ordered them in size 41. I call them "my killer shoes" .

Here is a picture with my Black Histoire:


----------



## mga13

*Mia Satchel in Stonewashed Zucca Denim from the Spring/Summer 2012 collection:*





This bag was a lovely present from a dear friend. I love the Mia Satchel because it's one of the most functional bags I've ever had, and this denim is gorgeous!


----------



## mga13

*Jaguar Ponyhair and Black Patent Pointed-toe Mary Jane Pumps from the Fall/Winter 2007 collection:*





I love pointed-toe pumps, and the minute I saw this pair I knew I had to have them. It's funny how most brands say this print is leopard, when in fact it's jaguar.

More pics:


----------



## mga13

*Emerald Green Lizard Peep-toe Criss-cross Platform Sandals from the Fall/Winter 2009 runway collection:
*





I've been looking for this exact version for such a long time and I finally found them! In real life the color is a very deep emerald green, very rich, not minty at all. I can't believe how comfortable these shoes are, I'm in love with my new shoes .

More pictures:


----------



## DonnaHawk

Amazing collection...wonderful taste...perfection


----------



## mga13

Thank you DonnaHawk!


----------



## mga13

*Denim Peep-toe Wedges:*





I'm not sure from which season they come but these are the most beautiful denim shoes I've ever seen.


----------



## mga13

*Emerald Patent Criss-cross Slingback Sandals from Fall/Winter 2009:*





Valentino makes the best reds but also the best greens. It's so difficult to find a beautiful pair of green shoes so I'm very happy I got these. They are very comfortable.

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Black and Blue Satin Bow Platform Slingbacks form Fall/Winter 2010:*





These are super high but very comfortable. I love Marni shoes and I'm very happy I found this pair in this colorway.

Another picture:


----------



## Effiemiao

Rosier Tote is sooooo nice


----------



## MegumiX

i love your Chanel collection  and your Mcqueen shoes I own a pair of Mcqueen show shoes and i called them "my killer shoes" too  They do look pretty tough and rock & roll with the skull and metal touch :X


----------



## farrahmelanie

Your collection is my inspiration. Each piece so carefully picked. It is truly a masterpiece...


----------



## gfinlandia

The Vintage Green Satin Small Tassel Flap Bag by Chanel is absolutely STUNNING, amazing collection


----------



## ppinkiwi

mga13 said:


> *Pink Wallet:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new Valentino wallet in Hot Pink! The color is gorgeous and the leather seems almost indestructible.


The leather on your pink V wallet looks scrumptious! I'm loving the studding on your red V satchel too; just the right mix of class and sass!


----------



## Mvuitton

mga13 said:


> *Rosier Tote:*



omg this is one of my dream bags


----------



## mushashi415

very nice every body


----------



## lovely64

Thank you for posting your collection:0)


----------



## SashaNicole

Gorgeous collection


----------



## mga13

Thank you everybody! You are all so kind! I have some new thing to add, I'll take pics as soon as I can.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

lovely collection


----------



## fruitbingo

love the second bag and clutches, very valentino


----------



## mga13

*Crystal Rose Frameless Sunglasses in Grey and Green from Spring/Summer 2009:*





I loved these sunglasses since I first saw them in the Spring/Summer 2009 ad campaign, and finally I got them in the color combo I wanted.


----------



## mga13

*Crystal Bow Satin d'Orsay Pump in Black:*





Nobody does bow shoes like Valentino, and this pair is beyond perfection.

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Logo Sunglasses in Tortoise/Wood:*


----------



## mga13

*Bow Peep-toe Cone Heel Pumps in Charcoal Felt, Blue Patent and Black Velvet from Fall/Winter 2008:*





At first I thought the heels were black, but after buying them I realized they were blue. I wasn't sure if I should keep them but I decided to embrace the style. After all, it's a beautiful pair of shoes.

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Victoria Pumps in Denim from Spring/Summer 2012:*





I'm in love with Alexandre Birman shoes. The quality is superb and no matter how high the heels are, the shoes are always comfy. This pair is fantastic.

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Naomi Pumps in Natural Python from Spring/Summer 2012:*





Alexandre Birman makes amazing shoes. The python skin in these is superb.

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Niland Platform Pumps in Wiskey Crocodile-Embossed Leather:*






I wasn't sure about these Sam Edelman shoes but after trying them on, I found out they are comfy.

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Lorissa Shoes in Black Suede:*





These Edelman shoes are not comfy at all, but I love all the crystals and studs on the heel.

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Leaf Heel Pointed-toe Pumps in apple green from Spring/Summer 2001:*





This is a classic pair of Prada shoes. The heels are leaf-shaped and look very chunky from the side, but very thin from the back. The leather is very soft and the color is TDF!

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Rounded-toe Pumps in Black Suede with Patent Leather Piping:*





I'm not sure from which season they come, but I think maybe they are from Fall/Winter 2005. I love the look of these shoes but I must admit they are terribly uncomfortable.

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Large 360 in Green Suede and Teju Lizard Handles from Fall/Winter 2009:*





This is one of my Valentino HG bags from all times, and finally I have it! The Fall/Winter 2009 collection is one of my all-time favorites and the teju lizard handles make it one chic-statement piece.

The handles:





With my Green Lizard Shoes from the same collection:


----------



## mga13

*Catch Hobo in Orange Leather and Straw from Spring/Summer 2005:*





Hobos are not my type of bag, but this one and it's acid yellow sister have such beautiful details. I love the rusty-orange shade of this bag.


----------



## mga13

*MaryJane Platform Pumps in Lavander Suede, Patent Leather and Rose Leather from Pre-Fall 2010:*





The minute I saw this pair of shoes I knew I had to have them. The Mary-Jane strap sort of divides in two and the platform has an interesting design that gives the shoes a very organic, art-nouveau look.

Another picture:





With my Valentino Lilac Catch Bowler:


----------



## irene83

your valentinos are amazing!


----------



## mga13

irene83 said:


> your valentinos are amazing!


 
Thank you irene83!


----------



## mga13

*Snake Stilleto Sandals in Gold Leather from Spring/Summer 2012:*





I'm in love with these shoes! The crystal snake gives this pair a very sexy appeal and I just can't wait to wear them.

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Pointed-toe Ostrich Pumps in Tan/Cognac:*





There's nothing like a good pair of pointed-toe pumps to give any outfit a very timeless touch, and this pair in ostrich leather makes them very decadent-chic.

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Histoire in Blush Patent Leather from Spring/Summer 2007:*





I wasn't expecting to get this bag, but I must say that I'm very happy I did. It comes from the first season Histoires were ever made (so it has a patent leather tag on the back with the logo embossed on it instead of the regular metal nameplate on the side) and the color is divine.


----------



## mga13

*Medium Whipstitched Catch Satchel in Cognac with Multicolor Cabochon Crystals:*





I'm not sure from which season it comes from (somewhere between 2005 and 2006, I guess) The multicolor cabochon crystal closure and the whipstitch gives this bag an interesting appeal.


----------



## Glamouricious

Very nice


----------



## mga13

Glamouricious said:


> Very nice



Thank you!


----------



## Fantashley

mga13 said:
			
		

> Snake Stilleto Sandals in Gold Leather from Spring/Summer 2012:
> 
> I'm in love with these shoes! The crystal snake gives this pair a very sexy appeal and I just can't wait to wear them.
> 
> Another picture:



Love them! I would wear them to bed lolz


----------



## mga13

Fantashley said:


> Love them! I would wear them to bed lolz


 
Thank you hehehe!  I can't wait to wear them, I think I'll wear them on my birthday.


----------



## luvluv

Very beautiful!


----------



## anamjaved

great collection!


----------



## Eru

What a fantastic collection!  Can't believe your son MADE you that lovely bag!

Love the Ferragamo and the Balenciaga,


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Primavere Sandals in Tan and Black:*











No other fashion house does feminine details like Valentino. From the Spring/Summer 2010 collection, the calfskin flowers are exquisitely constructed. Valentino shoes aren't just beautiful, but comfy too. Of course I couldn't resist having them in two different colors!


----------



## lizpia

Very nice


----------



## Katiesmama

So good to see you, MGA.   You've got one of my most favorite collections!


----------



## mga13

*John Galliano Black Mary-Jane Doll Pumps**:*





From Galliano's Spring/Summer 2008 "Valley of The Dolls" collection. These shoes are made of the softest napa leather and have an intrincate design on the vamp. The back of the shoe is so short it doesn't offer much stability, so I added a satin ribbon to each shoe (just like they did on the runway) to tie around my ankles, making them easier to walk in.


----------



## mga13

*John Galliano Teal Ankle-Strap Pumps:*










I love Galliano shoes, definitely not for wallflowers. These shoes come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection (one of my favorite shoe collections from Galliano) and are made of teal kangaroo leather, giving them an interesting look.


----------



## mga13

*Nina Ricci Red Platform Pumps:*





These shoes come from the Fall/Winter 2012 collection and are made of a very soft napa leather in a rich red (not so cherry like in the picture, more oxblood) with gold heel taps. The vamp is flat on the top, giving the shoes a very interesting look. I love Nina Ricci shoes because their designs never fail to impress and the quality is beyond words.


----------



## mga13

*Balenciaga Black Suede and Grey Leather Square-Toe T-Strap Pumps:*










I fell in love the minute I saw this pair. They come from the Pre-Fall 2008 collection and have an interesting cut-off square-toe and sublime t-strap design. A very comfy pair of shoes.


----------



## mga13

*Marni Black Suede and Bronze Leather Strapy Sandals:*





I love Marni shoes period. Their designs are always interesting but never uncomfortable. This pair has a rubberized heel with a very forgiving high that makes it possible to walk in them all day long without feeling any discomfort.


----------



## mga13

*Celine White Leather Pointed-Toe Wedges:*










Iconic shoes from the Fall/Winter 2012 collection. I'm not a fan of wedges and I usually dislike white shoes because they never look good enough, in my humble opinion. But right after Celine's Fall 2012 presentation, I said I had to have a pair of these. They have a chic silhouette and perfect no-fuss design that screams "luxury". I still can't believe I found the perfect pair of white shoes.


----------



## mga13

*Pollini for Michael van der Ham Chartreuse Velvet and Grey Suede Sandals:*





When Nicholas Kirkwood was appointed as creative director of Pollini, he launched the "Forward Designers" project. A collaboration where five designers had shoes produced by Pollini for their Spring/Summer 2008 shows. One of those designers was Michale van der Ham who co-designed these amazing chartreuse velvet shoes with grey suede details. The heel is very high, but when a pair of shoes is that pretty, one shouldn't complain. I love this quirky and unique design.


----------



## mga13

*Marni Black Patent and Suede Platform Stiletto Pumps:*






I've been in love with these shoes for a long time. They come from the Spring/Summer 2009 collection and are made of black patent with retro-like lilac and aubergine suede inserts and an interesting stiletto heels. Again, I love Marni shoes period.


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Bronze "X" Front Platform Sandals:*





Yves Saint Laruent makes perfect shoes, that's a fact. This pair is made of bronze leather and has a criss-cross design that gives them a very feminine look. Perfect for my Cartier La Doña bag. They come from the Fall/Winter 2009 collection.


----------



## Bratty1919

Just got through this thread- so much eye candy! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ElenaWan

Very classy. Nice!


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies!


----------



## mga13

*Louis Vuitton Gina Pumps in Monogram Patent Leather:*





One of those "I went crazy and bought it" moments. I love how subtle the monogram is and how it works with the classic shape of the shoes.


----------



## Florasun

Love your bag and shoe collection! You have some unusual and beautiful items - wish I could raid your closet, LOL! Thanks for taking the time to post!


----------



## phoebeM

Your posts are filled with so much gorgeous and classy bags they are educational!  Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## mga13

Thank you ladies


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Side Bow Clutch in Black Velvet:*





Let's face it: I can't resist a Valentino bow. This clutch is such a classic, versatile piece and holds everything you'd need on a night out. I love it!


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Side Bow Clutch in Black Velvet with Lanvin Bow Peep-toe Cone Heel Pumps in Charcoal Felt, Blue Patent and Black Velvet from Fall/Winter 2008:




*


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful!   I love all things velvet.


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *valentino side bow clutch in black velvet:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's face it: I can't resist a valentino bow. This clutch is such a classic, versatile piece and holds everything you'd need on a night out. I love it!



love it!


----------



## mga13

Thank you Katiesmama and Bratty1919!


----------



## mga13

*Valentino DayLace Nuage:*





I love lace: the beauty and delicacy of the material makes it irresistible to me. Almost two years ago Valentino made a collection of bags with a lace-infused nylon called DayLace, and I've been wanting one since those days. Finally, I decided to get a piece from the collection and obviously it had to be a Nuage (one of my favorite Valentino bags) in gray DayLace. I'm really happy with this one .


----------



## mga13

*Prada Black Pizzo S Satchel:*






From the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, this is one of my holy grails. The bag is made out of heavy swiss guipure lace over soft nappa leather. This is not just a regular lace bag, it has attitude all over it (as almost everything Miuccia designs). It's amazing how she took such a delicate thing and turned it into a strong statement. To me, this bag is the epitome of chic so when I finally found one in black I couldn't resist.


----------



## mga13

*Prada Black Pizzo S Satchel Lock:*


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Snake Bracelet Evening Bag in Bronze Satin:*





I've always loved snake-inspired details, it's such a powerful and sexy touch. Undeniably chic I must say, so the minute I saw this evening bag from Valentino's Fall/Winter 2001 collection I couldn't resist buying it. The handles work as a bracelet/wristle and feature a laquered snake with crystals. This is a classic Valentino design.

Here is a close-up of the snake:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Valentino Snake Bracelet Evening Bag in Bronze Satin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always loved snake-inspired details, it's such a powerful and sexy touch. Undeniably chic I must say, so the minute I saw this evening bag from Valentino's Fall/Winter 2001 collection I couldn't resist buying it. The handles work as a bracelet/wristle and feature a laquered snake with crystals. This is a classic Valentino design.
> 
> Here is a close-up of the snake:



Insanely awesome!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Prada Black Pizzo S Satchel Lock:*



LOVE this bag!


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Leopard Print Coated Canvas Shopping Tote:*





From the Spring/Summer 2012 collection, this spacious tote is the perfect bag for everyday errands. It's made of lepoard print coated canvas with a soft metallic sheen and has leather handles, . This bag has accompanied me on my shopping trips, even on purse huntings!

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Marni Zebra Print Ponyhair Satchel:*





I love animal prints and I've been looking for the perfect zebra bag for a long time. Finally I found it! This bag comes from the Fall/Winter 2010 collection and the size is perfect for such a flashy print. It's big enough to carry everything I need but small enough to look elegant.


----------



## mga13

*Dries Van Noten Green Laser Cut Leather Pumps:*





Everything Dries Van Noten desings is perfect so I couldn't resist this pair of shoes the minute I saw them. They come from the Spring/Summer 2008 collection and the leather has multiple laser cuts giving them an interesting texture. The heels are made of steel. Van Noten's aesthetic usually involves multi-ethnic references so for this picture I decided to take things a bit into the Middle East.


----------



## mga13

*John Galliano Red Lambskin Platform Mary-Jane Pumps:*





They come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection (one of my favorite seasons). The shoes are made of a very soft red lambskin and the heels resemble a knife handle, a detail that makes them incredibly interesting. Galliano is also a globe-trotter so for this pictures I took things a bit into Russia with matryoshka dolls, pearls and a ruby necklace.

A close-up of the heel:


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Insanely awesome!





Bratty1919 said:


> LOVE this bag!



Thank you Bratty1919!


----------



## mga13

*John Galliano Black Lambskin Platform Pumps:*





Here is another pair of Galliano shoes from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection. John has the ability to design very interesting heels, like these knife handle-inpired beauties. John Galliano shoes were made with amazing attention to detail, like the hand painted heels on this pair. I love shoes with attitude!

More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Loewe Vintage Amazona Weekender Bag:*





Very similar to an Amazona 24H Bag, this oversized baby is made of a deliciously soft black napa leather, the hardware is all gold plated and has a suede lining. I think this bag is from the late 80's-early 90's. I wasn't planning on buying this weekender but I'm absolutelly glad I did. It's oversized but still small enough to carry as an everyday bag. I'm in love with this bag!

A close-up picture:





Here is a picture with a Mario Hernandez Hand-Knitted Red Silk Shawl, John Galliano Black Lambskin Pumps from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection and a spanish fan:


----------



## JenniD13

GAWJUSS... Every last morsel!!  I LOVED looking at your collection! 

~Smiles~

--Jen


----------



## mga13

JenniD13 said:


> GAWJUSS... Every last morsel!!  I LOVED looking at your collection!
> 
> ~Smiles~
> 
> --Jen



Thank you Jen, I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## mga13

*Prada Platform Strappy Sandals in Teal:*





I'm not a fan of strappy sandals but this pair is an exception. I loved every shoe from Prada's Spring/Summer 2009 collection, everything about them is interesting. The shoes are actually very comfy and I'm glad I got them in this hard-to-find teal shade.


Another picture:


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

Amazing and such a varied collection. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mga13

lovemeagoodbag said:


> Amazing and such a varied collection. Thank you for sharing.



Thank you lovemeagoodbag!


----------



## mga13

*Cartier Large Marcello in Metallic Blue Jean:*






The Large Marcello has been my HG bag for a long time. Maybe the most difficult thing was choosing the right color and material. Last year I bought a Small Marcello in metallic blue jean and after that I realised that the baby blue shade was the one I wanted, but it wasn't going to be an easy task because it was a limited edition color and getting the large model in that shade was even harder.
Finally, I found one! In the exact color and size I wanted! I'm so incredibly happy with my new baby. After all, it was the perfect choice. 


More pictures:











Here is a picture with his baby brother:







Large Marcello with my John Galliano Teal Ankle-Strap Pumps from Fall/Winter 2008:






Large Marcello with my Prada Teal Strappy Sandals from Spring/Summer 2009:


----------



## Katiesmama

mga13 said:


> *Cartier Large Marcello in Metallic Blue Jean:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Large Marcello has been my HG bag for a long time. Maybe the most difficult thing was choosing the right color and material. Last year I bought a Small Marcello in metallic blue jean and after that I realised that the baby blue shade was the one I wanted, but it wasn't going to be an easy task because it was a limited edition color and getting the large model in that shade was even harder.
> Finally, I found one! In the exact color and size I wanted! I'm so incredibly happy with my new baby. After all, it was the perfect choice.
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture with his baby brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Marcello with my John Galliano Teal Ankle-Strap Pumps from Fall/Winter 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Marcello with my Prada Teal Strappy Sandals from Spring/Summer 2009:


Beautiful bags!!   I love the color!


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful bags!! I love the color!


 
Thank you Katiesmama!


----------



## blksnflwr

Very beautiful collection.


----------



## DonnaHawk

Stunninhgn collection,


----------



## DonnaHawk

I am Stopping bye  again  to say heiiow
Congradulations  on everthing ...you guys are book ends,a perfect couple.

FYI long realationships rub in out family.....and yiy fit tight in,

Welcome KC and your family Welcomr family!!!!!!!


----------



## mga13

blksnflwr said:


> Very beautiful collection.





DonnaHawk said:


> Stunninhgn collection,



Thank you!


----------



## mga13

*Christian Louboutin Dafsling 160mm in Black Kid:*





I've always admired Louboutin shoes but the Daffodile was never on my wish list. The platform always seemed too high for me, just not my kind of thing. Then, a few weeks ago, this pair of Dafslings became part of my collection in an unexpected way: they were meant to be a gift for a friend, but the shoes didn't fit her and I didn't want to return them since being in Panama makes returns a bit difficult. So, I decided to give them a try myself. At first, I had to practice walking on them, the platform is really high, but after a while I started to like them, then it became love. The story had a happy ending after all .


More pictures:


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> *Christian Louboutin Dafsling 160mm in Black Kid:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always admired Louboutin shoes but the Daffodile was never on my wish list. The platform always seemed too high for me, just not my kind of thing. Then, a few weeks ago, this pair of Dafslings became part of my collection in an unexpected way: they were meant to be a gift for a friend, but the shoes didn't fit her and I didn't want to return them since being in Panama makes returns a bit difficult. So, I decided to give them a try myself. At first, I had to practice walking on them, the platform is really high, but after a while I started to like them, then it became love. The story had a happy ending after all .
> 
> 
> More pictures:


Congratulations!  What a good friend to gift CL!  And I'm so happy you got your Cartier HG!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Congratulations!  What a good friend to gift CL!  And I'm so happy you got your Cartier HG!



Dear LL, Happy New Year! I wish more than a thousand blessings for you (many V goodies, but also the kind of blessings money can't buy... health, peace and love) You have a sweet and kind heart, never change.


----------



## LabelLover81

Happy New Year to you and yours my dear friend!


----------



## mga13

My birthday goodies! All presents from family and friends. Which one should I reveal first?


----------



## mga13

*Fendi Fendista Mini Pouche in Orange Lambskin:*





Beautiful gift from a friend. The leather is divine and the color is perfect for spring and for fall too (well, not that we care too much about seasons here in Panama, we only have dry and rainy months anyway). Now I'm in the quest for the perfect pair of orange shoes . This bag comes from the Spring/Summer 2013 collection.


Close-up picture:







With the chain strap inside:


----------



## mga13

*Nicholas Kirkwood Baby Blue Suede and Silver Patent Platform Sandals:*






This pair was a present from my dear son. He thought I would like these shoes for my HG Cartier Marcello, and I must say I LOVED THEM! He has an amazing eye. Kirkwood makes superb shoes (and very comfy to). The shape is so interesting almost out of this world. This pair comes from the Spring/Summer 2008 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Fendi Fendista Mini Pouche in Orange Lambskin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful gift from a friend. The leather is divine and the color is perfect for spring and for fall too (well, not that we care too much about seasons here in Panama, we only have dry and rainy months anyway). Now I'm in the quest for the perfect pair of orange shoes . This bag comes from the Spring/Summer 2013 collection.
> 
> 
> Close-up picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the chain strap inside:




What a lovely gift - congrats


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> What a lovely gift - congrats





Thank you Bratty1919, it was a lovely gift indeed. And thanks for always stopping by, my friend .


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Camellia Card Holder:*





This was a lovely gift from a friend. And very useful too, perfect when carrying a clutch or an evening bag.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105mm in Blue Royal Satin:*





These shoes were a gift from a dear friend (the one I bought the Dafslings for). Months ago we were talking about Sex And The City The Movie and the amazing shoes Carrie wore and how iconic the Blue Royal Hangisi got, and I made a comment about how much I wanted the Hangisi pumps in that same color. Well, she gave them to me on my birthday . Blahnik makes perfect shoes and the Hangisi are no exception. I think is the most comfy pointed-toe pump ever designed (plus it's beautiful).


More pictures:

















Close-up picture:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Manolo Blahnik Hangisi 105mm in Blue Royal Satin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These shoes were a gift from a dear friend (the one I bought the Dafslings for). Months ago we were talking about Sex And The City The Movie and the amazing shoes Carrie wore and how iconic the Blue Royal Hangisi got, and I made a comment about how much I wanted the Hangisi pumps in that same color. Well, she gave them to me on my birthday . Blahnik makes perfect shoes and the Hangisi are no exception. I think is the most comfy pointed-toe pump ever designed (plus it's beautiful).
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up picture:





That blue is TDF!


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> That blue is TDF!


 
Yes, it is gorgeous! Now I'm looking for the perfect blue clutch to match them.


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Zebra Print Wallet:*





Another gift from a friend. A wallet it's such a useful thing, and it looks so chic with my Cavalli Leopard Tote but I've been using it even with lace bags (no time to change wallet, so let's say it's a way to keep a wild touch in every purse) The color is slightly metallic, I would say it's black and silver.


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Double Serpent and Crystal Clutch in Light Gold:*





For a long time I've been commenting about how much I wanted the perfect clutch for my Cavalli Serpent Sandals. To my surprise one of my friends took note of it and found the perfect clutch, also from Cavalli. It was such a nice gesture to take the time to look for not just for a clutch but THE clutch. I feel so blessed to have the friends I have. It's not about gifts or things, it's the gestures.


More pictures:












With my Roberto Cavalli Serpent Sandals:


----------



## LabelLover81

Happy belated birthday!  artyhat:

All of your gifts are stunning!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Happy belated birthday!  artyhat:
> 
> All of your gifts are stunning!



Thank you my purse soul sister!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Here is a tower made of Valentino boxes:


hahahaha.I love it!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Your whole collection is just breathtaking mga13!

I would love one day to see a photo of you wearing some of your beautiful things&#8230; you have such style and taste, I am sure you look amazing in them all!  

Thank you so very much for taking the time to post the photographs and share your lovely collection.

All you need now is a wardrobe manager&#8230; Oh yes of THIS collection?   I could be a very good wardrobe manager!!  hahaha&#8230;x


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> hahahaha.I love it!   x



In the road trip that's life one should always look for the goodness and beauty in it and take a shortcut into happiness. Never leave your inner child behind. I had a great time taking that picture and I'm really happy it made you smile. 



georgiegirl27 said:


> Your whole collection is just breathtaking mga13!
> 
> I would love one day to see a photo of you wearing some of your beautiful things you have such style and taste, I am sure you look amazing in them all!
> 
> Thank you so very much for taking the time to post the photographs and share your lovely collection.
> 
> All you need now is a wardrobe manager Oh yes of THIS collection?   I could be a very good wardrobe manager!!  hahahax



Thank you! You are so sweet. I never really have time to take a picture of my outfits before I leave home, perhaps I should take some.
Every weekend I try to plan what I'm going to wear in the week so I can spend less time on it every morning, but it takes me quite a lot of time anyway!  Maybe I do need a wardrobe manager  

Here's a picture of me visiting a friend a while ago, wearing Valentino Black Primavere Sandals and Red Draped Bow Clutch:





Have an amazing week!


----------



## ishop05

mga13 said:


> *Gold Catch Tote:*



I love this bag!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> In the road trip that's life one should always look for the goodness and beauty in it and take a shortcut into happiness. Never leave your inner child behind. I had a great time taking that picture and I'm really happy it made you smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You are so sweet. I never really have time to take a picture of my outfits before I leave home, perhaps I should take some.
> Every weekend I try to plan what I'm going to wear in the week so I can spend less time on it every morning, but it takes me quite a lot of time anyway!  Maybe I do need a wardrobe manager
> 
> Here's a picture of me visiting a friend a while ago, wearing Valentino Black Primavere Sandals and Red Draped Bow Clutch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have an amazing week!


Wow!  What a great photo!   

You just OOOOZE confidence - and have just the loveliest gentle, friendly smile&#8230; what a great balance! 

Yes you should&#8230; please do take photos of some of your ensembles when you get the chance - I am sure we would all enjoy seeing you modelling your lovely collection just as much as we enjoy the collection itself&#8230; 

Hope you have an amazing week too!  (and remember &#8230; you deserve it!)  )) xx


----------



## dowchius

&#128525;&#128561;


----------



## mga13

ishop05 said:


> I love this bag!



Thank you!


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow!  What a great photo!
> 
> You just OOOOZE confidence - and have just the loveliest gentle, friendly smile what a great balance!
> 
> Yes you should please do take photos of some of your ensembles when you get the chance - I am sure we would all enjoy seeing you modelling your lovely collection just as much as we enjoy the collection itself
> 
> Hope you have an amazing week too!  (and remember  you deserve it!)  )) xx



I think that all the beautiful qualities you see on just one picture are really in you. You do speak from the fullness in your heart. Thank you for your magnificent kindness.


----------



## mga13

dowchius said:


> &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;




 :d


----------



## nascar fan

mga13 said:


> *Fendi Fendista Mini Pouche in Orange Lambskin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful gift from a friend. The leather is divine and the color is perfect for spring and for fall too (well, not that we care too much about seasons here in Panama, we only have dry and rainy months anyway). Now I'm in the quest for the perfect pair of orange shoes . This bag comes from the Spring/Summer 2013 collection.
> 
> 
> Close-up picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the chain strap inside:


This is SO pretty!!!


----------



## mga13

nascar fan said:


> This is SO pretty!!!



Thank you my friend 
It's a gorgeous tropical color, I carried it to a morning wedding some weeks ago wearing red Nina Ricci pumps, it was an unexpected color combination but it totally worked.


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Black and Leopard Cat Eye Sunglasses:*





Another birthday gift. I've been wanting a pair of cat eye sunglasses for some time. It was so ingenious to make them black on the front and leopard printed on the inside, very interesting.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Gold and Red Serpent Sunglasses:*




I love snake details, can't help it. This pair of sunglasses have amazing details, to me, it's priceless.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Prada Grey and Rose Gold Sunglasses:*





Great sunglasses for those moments when I just want to run and not think about make-up. The frame is textured and the logo on each side is rose gold.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Prada Blue Minimal Baroque Sunglasses:*





I've been looking for blue sunglasses for a long time so the minute I saw this pair by Prada I knew I had to have them. They go with blue, turquoise, green and many other colors, very versatile. They come from the Spring/Summer 2011 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Versace Crystal Encrusted Black Sunglasses:*





The crystal work on this pair is gorgeous, they shine so pretty! Very sober and distinctive.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Black and White Lace Sunglasses:*





I love lace and this pair is stunning, specially with my Valentino Daylace Nuage (and a pair of shoes I still have to present).


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy Vintage Orange and Green Nouvelle Boutique Sunglasses:*





Givenchy opened his Nouvelle Boutique label in 1968. This pair come from that era, when everything had to be "larger-than-life". The colors in these sunglasses are so beautiful and the proportions are exquisite. I got a Givenchy case for them, because they are a treasure. I'm really glad I bought them.


More pictures:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Roberto Cavalli Gold and Red Serpent Sunglasses:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love snake details, can't help it. This pair of sunglasses have amazing details, to me, it's priceless.
> 
> 
> More pictures:




These are insanely cool!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Prada Blue Minimal Baroque Sunglasses:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for blue sunglasses for a long time so the minute I saw this pair by Prada I knew I had to have them. They go with blue, turquoise, green and many other colors, very versatile. They come from the Spring/Summer 2011 collection.
> 
> 
> More pictures:




My favorite Prada sunnies of all time!


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

mga13 said:


> *Vintage "Ivory" Lambskin Medium Clasic Double Flap with Gold Hardware:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful vintage. #1... serie.



This bag is gorgeous, and gorgeous staging!! I love!


----------



## georgiegirl27

CurvyGirlChic said:


> This bag is gorgeous, and gorgeous staging!! I love!


Love this bag too - so simple, so classic  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Bratty1919 said:


> My favorite Prada sunnies of all time!


Haven't seen the blue sunnies before - very chic - now we just need some sun!  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> *Roberto Cavalli Black and Leopard Cat Eye Sunglasses:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another birthday gift. I've been wanting a pair of cat eye sunglasses for some time. It was so ingenious to make them black on the front and leopard printed on the inside, very interesting.
> 
> 
> More pictures:


Adore these . Add them to a very simple outfit and BAM!!  x


----------



## georgiegirl27

Bratty1919 said:


> These are insanely cool!


Your whole collection just astounds me  you must have a very large walk in robe room!  lol x


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> These are insanely cool!



Yes indeed! I've noticed you like serpent details. People think about snakes as seductive and powerful, to me they are a reminder that the search for knowledge shouldn't be just for the sake of power.



Bratty1919 said:


> My favorite Prada sunnies of all time!



I like how complicatedly beautiful they are


----------



## mga13

CurvyGirlChic said:


> This bag is gorgeous, and gorgeous staging!! I love!





georgiegirl27 said:


> Love this bag too - so simple, so classic  x




Thank you! I'm glad you liked it. I didn't like the previous picture so I decided to take a better one, and just for fun I included Chanel perfume bottles, and I loved it!


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Haven't seen the blue sunnies before - very chic - now we just need some sun!  x



We have lot's of sunlight here. Way too much I think, but it makes gorgeous sunnies a must! (and sun block too)



georgiegirl27 said:


> Adore these . Add them to a very simple outfit and BAM!!  x



You are right my dear, they look stunning with simple outfits, and they work with complicated outfits too. The shape is very versatile.



georgiegirl27 said:


> Your whole collection just astounds me  you must have a very large walk in robe room!  lol x


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Black Stingray Tribtoo 85mm:*





Unpolished stingray is like a jewel from nature. It shines like stars in the nightsky. I think they are some of the best shoes I've ever bought, they are extremadely comfortable and very distinguished.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribtoo 105mm:*





The Tribtoo is an incredibly iconic shoe. It has an elegant silhouette, difficult to miss. They come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, the first season. I love the contrast between the black patent leather and the teal soles.


More pictures:


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> *Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribtoo 105mm:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Tribtoo is an incredibly iconic shoe. It has an elegant silhouette, difficult to miss. They come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, the first season. I love the contrast between the black patent leather and the teal soles.
> 
> 
> More pictures:


Crazy gorgeous shoes mga13!   x


----------



## mga13

*Giuseppe Zanotti Lace Monro Slingbacks 105mm:*





They are as tall as the 105mm Tribtoos and as comfortable too. It's the best pair of lace shoes I've found to wear with my Valentino Daylace Nuage and Dolce & Gabbana lace sunglasses. The lace is black and the background is grey. 


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Crazy gorgeous shoes mga13!  x


 
You are gorgeous sweetie!  Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Daylace Nuage, Giuseppe Zanotti Lace Monro 105mm and Dolce And Gabbana Lace Sunglasses:*






Valentino Daylace Nuage Close-up:


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Chartreuse Caviar Medallion Tote with Gold Hardware:*






I bought this bag thinking it was yellow. When it arrived, to my surprise, it was chartreuse. Funny enough, I already had the perfect pair of shoes for it, the exact same color. It's a difficult shade, but sometimes two little mistakes make a triumph.


More pictures:

















With my Pollini for Michael van der Ham Chartreuse Velvet and Grey Suede Sandals:


----------



## mga13

*Oscar de la Renta Green Satin Pointed-toe Pumps:*





For a long time I've been looking for a pair of shoes to stand with dignity next to my vintage green satin Chanel Mini Bag. Finally, I found them, and they had to be from Oscar de la Renta's Fall/Winter 2011 collection of course. I'm planning to wear them for dinner parties because they are so high it's impossible to dance in them.


Another picture:







With my Chanel Green Satin Small Flap Bag:


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> *Chanel Chartreuse Caviar Medallion Tote with Gold Hardware:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bag thinking it was yellow. When it arrived, to my surprise, it was chartreuse. Funny enough, I already had the perfect pair of shoes for it, the exact same color. It's a difficult shade, but sometimes two little mistakes make a triumph.
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Pollini for Michael van der Ham Chartreuse Velvet and Grey Suede Sandals:


Two small mistakes make a triumph&#8230; I love that  

I haven't ever seen this bag in this colour either - what a great pairing for a beautiful summers day!   x


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> *Oscar de la Renta Green Satin Pointed-toe Pumps:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time I've been looking for a pair of shoes to stand with dignity next to my vintage green satin Chanel Mini Bag. Finally, I found them, and they had to be from Oscar de la Renta's Fall/Winter 2011 collection of course. I'm planning to wear them for dinner parties because they are so high it's impossible to dance in them.
> 
> 
> Another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Chanel Green Satin Small Flap Bag:


and LOVE this shade of green too!  

A very classy lady  x


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Two small mistakes make a triumph I love that
> 
> I haven't ever seen this bag in this colour either - what a great pairing for a beautiful summers day!   x



Dear friend, precaution: That advice should only apply to fashion, and as an exception to the general rule! Hahahaha


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Dear friend, precaution: That advice should only apply to fashion, and as an exception to the general rule! Hahahaha


Hahaha&#8230; oh absolutely!  But in the context you said it, it was brilliant  x


----------



## mga13

*Miu Miu Green and Yellow Teju Lizard with Grey Suede Platform Sandals:*





The beautiful summer shoes that make me stand 190cm tall... I guess I'm going through a green period. The chunky heel makes them very comfy but one has to wear such footwear with simple clothing because the shoes are incredibly eye-catching. They come from the fall/winter 2012 collection.


Close-up of the platform:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Miss Biz Woven Leather Satchel in Pistachio:*





The bag is made of woven leather in a beautiful pistachio green. The shape is very convenient too. From the spring/summer 2009 collection.


More pictures:

















With my Miu Miu Teju Lizard Platform Sandals:


----------



## coolbreeze

I love the color of this bag!  And the texture makes it really interesting.


----------



## mga13

coolbreeze said:


> I love the color of this bag!  And the texture makes it really interesting.



Thank you for noticing it.  When I bought it I thought it was straw, but when it arrived it was a pleasant surprise to see it was actually woven leather.


----------



## PurseholicMY

One of the best collections so far... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mga13

PurseholicMY said:


> One of the best collections so far... Thanks for sharing!



Thank you for your kind words, I really enjoy sharing pictures here, besides it's a lot of fun!


----------



## mga13

pursuitofbag said:


> love the family pic !



Thank you!
I have to update some families, and take some pictures of new families as well.


----------



## mga13

*Marc Jacobs Yellow Pumps:*





Very comfy and feminine yellow pumps. They are perfect for my Valentino Yellow Catch Hobo, it's a very uncomplicated combo, and also a very happy one.


Another picture:





With my Valentino Acid Yellow and Straw Catch Hobo:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Pastel Yellow and Grey Rosier:*





Presenting my new pastel yellow and grey Rosier from the Fall/Winter 2009 collection. I've been looking for this particular Rosier for a long time. Personally, even with their need of a "haircut" from time to time, I think the Rosier is one of the most beautiful bags ever designed. It is a delicate bag, not the type that can be dragged around inhospitable environments, but every rose comes with thorns and every bag comes with special care needs. I'd love to have a Rosier in every color.


Close-up picture:







Another picture:







Comparison picture with my Turquoise Rosier:







With sister Turquoise Rosier:







Happy Easter!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Marc Jacobs Yellow Pumps:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy and feminine yellow pumps. They are perfect for my Valentino Yellow Catch Hobo, it's a very uncomplicated combo, and also a very happy one.
> 
> 
> Another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Valentino Acid Yellow and Straw Catch Hobo:




Very cheery and colorful for spring!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Valentino Pastel Yellow and Grey Rosier:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my new pastel yellow and grey Rosier from the Fall/Winter 2009 collection. I've been looking for this particular Rosier for a long time. Personally, even with their need of a "haircut" from time to time, I think the Rosier is one of the most beautiful bags ever designed. It is a delicate bag, not the type that can be dragged around inhospitable environments, but every rose comes with thorns and every bag comes with special care needs. I'd love to have a Rosier in every color.
> 
> 
> Close-up picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison picture with my Turquoise Rosier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With sister Turquoise Rosier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter!





These bags are heavenly!


----------



## Ashenden13

mga13 said:


> *Catch Bowler:*


I LOVE that you have classic large bags with gems on them.  Talk about night or day.  You clearly take pride in your collection and I have to say, they are really unusual.  Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Very cheery and colorful for spring!


 


Bratty1919 said:


> These bags are heavenly!


 
Dear Bratty1919, thank you for taking the time to comment in my thread and for your compliments. Comments like yours are always a cheerful reward for making an effort in sharing pictures here.


----------



## mga13

Ashenden13 said:


> I LOVE that you have classic large bags with gems on them. Talk about night or day. You clearly take pride in your collection and I have to say, they are really unusual. Thanks for the eye candy.


 
Thank you darling. I love thing that are a bit unusual, with an edge. Once, an incredible woman said that real elegance is in the mind, and if you have that, the rest comes from it. I'd add that it comes from the heart too, because all that brings joy comes from the heart.

Be faithful in what you like, where you find an expression of yourself.


----------



## mga13

Cartier Large Marcello in Blue Jean (HG) and Nicholas Kirkwood Sandals (a gift from my son):


----------



## mga13

Chanel Chartreuse Medallion Tote and Pollini for Michael van der Ham Sandals:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Chanel Chartreuse Medallion Tote and Pollini for Michael van der Ham Sandals:




Amazing shoes!


----------



## saintgermain

love the matching of neutral colors with your outfit with that marcello, so chic


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Cartier Large Marcello in Blue Jean (HG) and Nicholas Kirkwood Sandals (a gift from my son):


Stunning and stylish as always  x


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Amazing shoes!



Thank you Bratty!
They are gorgeously velvety


----------



## mga13

saintgermain said:


> love the matching of neutral colors with your outfit with that marcello, so chic



Thank you! Actually it was because of that outfit I started to think about a metallic light blue bag.


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Stunning and stylish as always  x



Thank you my friend! I missed you!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Thank you my friend! I missed you!


Aaaaw&#8230; that was a lovely thing to say - thank you so much my dear friend - I missed you too!   

I thought about you only last week - my son bought me some gorgeous Chanel earrings for my birthday - it reminded me of your lovely son who buys you stunning shoes to match your wonderful handbags!  We are very blessed with our children    xx


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Aaaaw&#8230; that was a lovely thing to say - thank you so much my dear friend - I missed you too!
> 
> I thought about you only last week - my son bought me some gorgeous Chanel earrings for my birthday - it reminded me of your lovely son who buys you stunning shoes to match your wonderful handbags!  We are very blessed with our children    xx



Oh, wonderful! Happy birthday dear. Each birthday is a new beginning, and everyday as well. The blessings will come to you because you are a blessing and the sky is open for you...
Quoting one of Panama's most prominent political figures, "the one who gives care receives care in return".

Again, happy birthday! artyhat:


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Oh, wonderful! Happy birthday dear. Each birthday is a new beginning, and everyday as well. The blessings will come to you because you are a blessing and the sky is open for you...
> Quoting one of Panama's most prominent political figures, "the one who gives care receives care in return".
> 
> Again, happy birthday! artyhat:


You are always such a lovely lady and say such very lovely things - I am proud to call you a friend of mine dear lady  

Thank you so much for your kind birthday wishes  

And now you know why YOU are so blessed and so very much appreciated by YOUR family and friends too &#8230; because YOU are a lovely person - and so receive care, appreciation and love in return for all the kind things you say and do  

We are two very lucky ladies who very been very wonderfully blessed with our children 

(I keep looking back at your photo at post 396 - you look SO amazing in that suit!)    xx

ghi5:


----------



## poohbag

Everything is fabulous and gorgeous!


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> You are always such a lovely lady and say such very lovely things - I am proud to call you a friend of mine dear lady
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind birthday wishes
> 
> And now you know why YOU are so blessed and so very much appreciated by YOUR family and friends too  because YOU are a lovely person - and so receive care, appreciation and love in return for all the kind things you say and do
> 
> We are two very lucky ladies who very been very wonderfully blessed with our children
> 
> (I keep looking back at your photo at post 396 - you look SO amazing in that suit!)    xx
> 
> ghi5:



Yes, definitely very blessed. What you don't know is that I've given my son a deadline to pay me everything he owes me :lolots: just kidding.


----------



## mga13

poohbag said:


> Everything is fabulous and gorgeous!



Thank you lady poohbag!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Yes, definitely very blessed. What you don't know is that I've given my son a deadline to pay me everything he owes me :lolots: just kidding.


Hahaha&#8230;. I am SO going to tell my son that same thing - if only to see his face when I do!  hahaha&#8230;. 

Have a lovely weekend, lovely lady  x


----------



## jamstah

mga13 said:


> *Rosier Tote:*


Awesome, my wife has a Valentino roses bag in beige and she loves it


----------



## mga13

*Walter Steiger Orange Patent Platform Pumps:*





This pair is very comfortable and the shade is great for summer. I think they make a good match for my Fendi Fendista Pouch, but I'm still looking for orange Fendi shoes. They also work with electric blue, coral, deep red and citric colors.


Another picture:







With my Fendi Fendista Orange Pouch:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Turquoise Rosier and Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribtoo Pumps:


----------



## Bratty1919

Nice shot!


----------



## mga13

Valentino Green Suede and Teju Lizard 360 and Green Teju Lizard Sandals:











That day I bought the two cross rings and the cross bracelet. I think this match is very exotic...


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Late 90's Gold Earrings:*





The 90's are so in right now, I decided to wear again this pair of earring I bought aroung 1998. The things I find in the memory chest... 


Close up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy Hammered Gold Choker:*





Another find from my memory chest. This is from the 90's too. Is finished in brushed gold and I'll wear it now with a black suit. I'm planning to mix it with another necklace, one like the "happy" statement necklaces Lanvin did a few seasons ago, but custom made with my name instead. I wonder how it will look...


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Nice shot!


 
Thank you my friend!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Chanel Late 90's Gold Earrings:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 90's are so in right now, I decided to wear again this pair of earring I bought aroung 1998. The things I find in the memory chest...
> 
> 
> Close up picture:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Valentino Green Suede and Teju Lizard 360 and Green Teju Lizard Sandals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That day I bought the two cross rings and the cross bracelet. I think this match is very exotic...




Fantastic greens!


----------



## Katiesmama

Everything (and you) are so beautiful!!!   Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


>


 


Bratty1919 said:


> Fantastic greens!


 
Thank you Bratty! For being friendly and always having a nice, cheering comment.


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> Everything (and you) are so beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing with us.


 
Thank you for being so sweet! I appreciate your words so much... :buttercup::blossom:


----------



## mga13

*Paloma Picasso Goldtone Earings:*






This pair is from the early 90's. Paloma Picasso had an spectacular style and such a dramatic flair. She wasn't the prettiest woman but when she entered a room she became the only woman in the room. That's why she is an icon. Her looks were sometimes intimidating and always interesting. Some girls want to be Snow White but to me, she wanted to be the Evil Queen. Let's face it: the Queen had better style


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Lapis Lazuli Serpent Ring:*










Lapis Lazuli meant, to ancient cultures, purity, nobelty and health. This, guarded by a snake makes this a powerful statement ring.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Versace Collection Bluette Pebbled Leather Satchel:*





Look what I found while walking around (well, I didn't have the intention of buying anything, but the minute I saw this pop of color in Versace Collection's boutique I felt for it. I'm guilty of charge ) I love the pebbled texture of the leather so yes, it was love at first sight. This bag comes from the Pre-Fall 2013 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Alexandre Birman Eclipse Pumps in Blue Python and Suede:*





After falling for the Versace Collection satchel, I keept walking around (well, not exactly... this time it was more like browsing around the web) and suddenly I found this pair of gorgeous electric blue pumps by Alexandre Birman that matched my Versace Collection satchel, so... whatever, just happened.


More pictures:












With my Versace Collection Bluette Satchel:


----------



## mga13

*Walter Steiger Suki Pumps in Electric Blue Patent Leather:*





I love Walter Steiger's curved heel shoes. The silhouette is very aggressive, like a claw. The color is sublime and it looks amazing next to my Versace Collection Bluette Satchel. It's one of those thing that happen... and we lived happily ever after.


More pictures:












With my Versace Collection Bluette Satchel:


----------



## Jana123

mga13 said:


> *Givenchy Hammered Gold Choker:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another find from my memory chest. This is from the 90's too. Is finished in brushed gold and I'll wear it now with a black suit. I'm planning to mix it with another necklace, one like the "happy" statement necklaces Lanvin did a few seasons ago, but custom made with my name instead. I wonder how it will look...


Love, love, love this!  How pretty!


----------



## Superbaby

mga13 said:


> *Roberto Cavalli Lapis Lazuli Serpent Ring:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lapis Lazuli meant, to ancient cultures, purity, nobelty and health. This, guarded by a snake makes this a powerful statement ring.
> 
> 
> More pictures:


Love it!!!!!


----------



## mga13

Jana123 said:


> Love, love, love this! How pretty!


 
Thank you Jana123!


----------



## mga13

Superbaby said:


> Love it!!!!!


 
Thank you Superbaby!


----------



## mga13

Versace Collection Bluette Satchel and Alexandre Birman Eclipse Pumps in Blue Python and Suede:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Yellow Brocade Pointed-toe Slingbacks:*





The heel is very low so this pair is extremely comfortable, perfect for those work cocktail parties where you just wanna look amazing and be comfy at the same time. These look great even with jeans.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Ralph Lauren Collection Black Lambskin Pointed-toe Pumps:*





These shoes are my best friends on work days (going up and down stairs all day long). They fit like a glove and the mid heels make them very comfy plus they are elegant too.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Proenza Schouler Terra Lizard Page 110 Pumps:*






Proenza Schouler is known for excellent craftmanship, and the fact that the boys named their fashion house after their mothers' maiden names is very touching. The shape of these shoes is very eye-catching and the lizard skin in nude is gorgeous. I love the stitched details on the back, it gives them a certain serenity. There's an artsy feeling about them. They come from the Spring/Summer 2011 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Brown Oxford Mary-jane Pumps:*





These pumps are part of my life because nobody can tell they are killer shoes. Sometimes you just wanna sit to read a book, have a coffee and enjoy the rain... That's why I love them. There's a reason why I like my killer pumps and there's a reason why I like my laid back shoes.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Catch Wallet in Cognac:*





This baby is inside my D&G Lilly Satchel right now. I couldn't resist it.


Close-up picture:


----------



## Katiesmama

Oh, Mga,I love that Valentino Catch Wallet.......so beautiful.   The shoes are lovely, but the wallet is my favorite.


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> Oh, Mga,I love that Valentino Catch Wallet.......so beautiful.   The shoes are lovely, but the wallet is my favorite.



Thank you Katiesmama!


----------



## mga13

*Charlotte Olympia Daphne in Hyena Print Ponyskin:*





They look like total disco madness! It's a pair of shoes I'm sure glamorous girls would have worn these shoes to Hollywood parties, maybe a night out at Studio 54. They look fabulous with a black or red dress. Perhaps jeans too. They come from the Fall/Winter 2012 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Marni Satin and Leather Platform Pumps:*





I love the combination of colors in satin and the leather platforms. It makes them a very versatile pair of shoes, perfect for day or night. They come from the Fall/Winter 2007 collection.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Gold Lion Medallion Necklace:*





This is my favorite piece of jewelry. If I believed in amulets, this would be one. It holds a very special meaning to me...


----------



## mga13

*Custom-made Lapis Lazuli and Citrine Ring:*





One day my brother called me to tell me that he was in Chile and asked me if I wanted a souvenir. Chile in known for their lapis lazuli so I immediately answered that one would be great. He came back with the rock you see on the ring. I didn't want the lapis lazuli to be lonely so we put a few other things around it... 

Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Decollete Crocodile Pumps in Oro Vecchio:*





They are superb in a conservative way, like everything that's never out of style. When I wear them I feel comfortable, confident and great. Absolute power shoes.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Alexandre Birman Black Python Pumps:*





Another pair of powerful shoes. Python skin is just beautiful and Birman knows that for sure. The shoes are very stable and comfy. They come from the Fall/Winter 2011 collection.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

Stella Bag and Dolce & Gabbana Decollete Crocodile Pumps:


----------



## Le Atelier

mga13 said:


> *Gold Catch Tote:*


 The 'Catch' is still by far my favorite style...wish they would bring it back!


----------



## mga13

Le Atelier said:


> The 'Catch' is still by far my favorite style...wish they would bring it back!



I totally agree with you. Fashion is so ephemerous, but elegance is timeless. I mean, the industry produces what? six collections each year? Every season is a new trend but to me, some things are forever gorgeous.


----------



## mga13

*Charlotte Olympia Dolly Pumps in Lavender Suede:*





Charlotte's wonderful Dolly pumps... what else can I say? They come from the Cruise 2013 collection. I think the lavender suede will look great next to my Valentino lilac Catch Bowler Bag.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Jimmy Choo Black and Gold Zebra Printed Metallic Leather Anouk Pumps:*






These are killer shoes! The 120mm heels make the legs look long and sexy, but the pointed-toe cut turns them into a classy piece. Black and gold is one of my favorite color combinations, I'd wear them with black outfits. The print (described as zebra, but looks more feline too me) is done over a suede-like leather. Shoes to pose, not to walk with.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Khaki Goatskin Dome Bag:*





This Roberto Cavalli bag is huge! It comes from the Spring/Summer 2014 collection. The color is described as khaki but to me it looks more like a warm beige with a taupe-ish undertone. This bag is very roomy, enough to carry everything one could possibly need and is lined it pink suede. The yummy goatskin is gorgeous and smells divine. The tiny goldtone crocodile at one side is a charming detail, a wild touch typical of Cavalli. I'm planning on carrying it with a black lace outfit.


More pictures:



























With my Proenza Schouler Nude Lizard Pumps:


----------



## More bags

Amazing collection. I love your bag and shoe pairings. Thanks for sharing all the great pics!


----------



## BonaFideLady

the Valentino. How do you wear it?


----------



## MarikaBe

mga13 said:


> *Red Studded Satchel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was the first one. The leather is very thick and resistant, and smells very good.


 
WOW!!!!!!! I absolutely LOVE this one!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!!  Red is my color and the style, details, vintage/rough look of it...   If I ever come across one like that,  you can bet I won't leave it!!!!!!


----------



## MarikaBe

You have a collection to die for!!!!!   
Hope you got good insurance lol!!!!!!


----------



## mga13

More bags said:


> Amazing collection. I love your bag and shoe pairings. Thanks for sharing all the great pics!



Thank you! I'm glad you liked the pics  It's always fun to take them. By the way, the picture in your avatar, where is it? It's beautiful.


----------



## mga13

BonaFideLady said:


> the Valentino. How do you wear it?



Here are some of my outfits with Valentino bags:


Valentino black Historie and Ralph Lauren Collection black pumps:







Valentino leopard print ponyhair Side Bow Tote and Valentino leopard print ponyhair pumps:


----------



## mga13

MarikaBe said:


> WOW!!!!!!! I absolutely LOVE this one!!!!!!!!  OMG!!!!  Red is my color and the style, details, vintage/rough look of it...   If I ever come across one like that,  you can bet I won't leave it!!!!!!



Thank you! That red bag is the one that made me fall in love with Valentino bags. Back then, Valentino was sold here by a lovely local department store, but they stopped selling Valentino a few years ago so my heart is broken. Now the only way I can buy Valentino is online of if I travel to another country.






MarikaBe said:


> You have a collection to die for!!!!!
> Hope you got good insurance lol!!!!!!


 
Hahaha I do have a good insurance, it happens to be my business! And if it wasn't enough, I do believe in the good lord's insurance


----------



## mga13

Givenchy hammered gold choker, Custome-made gold necklace with my name and Vintage Givenchy pendant:


----------



## mga13

*Bulgari Monete Press Stud French Wallet in Brown Cigar Grained Calf Leather:*





This wallet is gorgeous! The leather feels so luxurious and smells divine. The color matches my Roberto Cavalli khaki bag almost perfectly. The monete press stud is a charming detail. This wallet came to me, I wasn't really looking for it. Some things just come to you, and that is lovely.


More pictures:


----------



## More bags

mga13 said:


> Thank you! I'm glad you liked the pics  It's always fun to take them. By the way, the picture in your avatar, where is it? It's beautiful.



Hi mga13, the photo is from Lundbreck Falls, in southern Alberta, Canada. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## mga13

Valentino Red Studded Satchel:


----------



## mga13

*Charlotte Olympia Paloma Pumps in Blue Satin:*





Blue and beautiful! The Paloma pumps are, in my opinion, more stable than the Dollys. The ruffles make it so feminine and nostalgic, yet modern. Because this pair is made of satin, to me it's a party shoe.


More pictures:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Charlotte Olympia Paloma Pumps in Blue Satin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue and beautiful! The Paloma pumps are, in my opinion, more stable than the Dollys. The ruffles make it so feminine and nostalgic, yet modern. Because this pair is made of satin, to me it's a party shoe.
> 
> 
> More pictures:




What fantastic shots!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Valentino Red Studded Satchel:




Love that bag and those shoes


----------



## mga13

*Miu Miu Bow Mary-jane Pointed-toe Pumps in Black and Brown Suede:*





This pair was an exquisite gift from my son. They are so romantic! They look amazing with skirts and cardigans, almost from another era. That's why I took the pictures with a drawing of our Casco Viejo and an original picture of the construction of the Panama Canal (by the way, the Canal turned 100 years old last Friday, so Happy Birthday Panama Canal!) and the roses add that nostalgic touch I can't resist.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> What fantastic shots!



Thank you Bratty! 
My friend, are you ready for your new school district?


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Love that bag and those shoes



Thank you! It's been a while since I last carried that bag. It was my first Valentino, and it still looks brand new! So I decided to take it out last weekend and take a pic.


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Thank you Bratty!
> My friend, are you ready for your new school district?




Super excited. I never feel 100% ready, lol.


----------



## mga13

Jimmy Choo Black and Gold Zebra Printed Metallic Leather Anouk Pumps:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Jimmy Choo Black and Gold Zebra Printed Metallic Leather Anouk Pumps:




What a fun look!


----------



## mga13

*Miu Miu Sandals in Cipria Stingray:*





Cipria means face powder, so I guess I can describe the color as a pale, powder pink. They come from the Spring/Summer 2012 collection. They are very high but they are also surprisingly comfortable. 


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Criss-cross Peep-toe Platform Pumps in Red Lambskin:*





I've been looking for these shoes for a long time, considering they are the best match for my Valentino Draped Bow Clutch. The lambskin is so smooth and shiny and the heel is very thin and high, but the shoes are so comfy.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Draped Bow Clutch and Criss-cross Peep-toe Platform Pumps, both in red lambskin:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Miu Miu Sandals in Cipria Stingray:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cipria means face powder, so I guess I can describe the color as a pale, powder pink. They come from the Spring/Summer 2012 collection. They are very high but they are also surprisingly comfortable.
> 
> 
> More pictures:




So yummy & girly - I like!


----------



## mingoStar

Such a beautiful collection.


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> So yummy & girly - I like!





Thank you! The color made me think of meringue cookies


----------



## mga13

mingoStar said:


> Such a beautiful collection.



Thank you!


----------



## missarewa

Wow! And I thought I was a Valentino girl? You are the real Valentino girl!

You have style! I love the mix of colors and textures (especially lizard). Best collection I have seen on Purse Forum because your style really comes through in all the items you purchase.  :worthy:


----------



## mga13

missarewa said:


> Wow! And I thought I was a Valentino girl? You are the real Valentino girl!
> 
> You have style! I love the mix of colors and textures (especially lizard). Best collection I have seen on Purse Forum because your style really comes through in all the items you purchase.  :worthy:



Thank you missarewa!


I think there's a Valentino girls in every woman! The house is characterized by a bold taste for beauty and femininity.
Valentino knew how to read a woman's soul to create gorgeous confections that seduced us: the "girl" with flowers, bows and butterflies; the more sophisticated woman with the mystery of lace, beading and embroidery; and fierce studs or neon camo on difficult times.


It doesn't matter if you are a housewife or a business woman, or where you come from. Truth is that a real Valentino girl will always smile when she sees a little red or black dress because she knows such dress is as strong as an armor.


----------



## mga13

*Turquoise and Silver Necklace:*











Turquoise is one of my birthstones. This custom-made necklace is a focus point in any outfit I wear it with.


----------



## mga13

Roberto Cavalli Kahki Bag and Custom-made Turquoise and Silver Necklace:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Black Satin and Ayers Beaded Peep-toe Pumps:*





This pair is incredibly feminine! That exquisite beading over black satin is irresistible. The snakeskin heels are high enough to make them comfortable, so these shoes are just perfect for evening events.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Rockstud Platform Pumps in Brown Lambskin:*





This pair is very comfortable. They have a thin high heel but the platform makes them very stable. The color matches my D&G Lily Satchel almost perfectly, and that bag has a stud detail too, so they work perfectly together.


More pictures:












With my D&G Lily Satchel:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Taupe Leather and Black Embroidered Flower Platform Sandals:*





They are so beautiful! The mix of taupe leather and embroidered black flowers is very poetic. They come from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection (the one with lots of grey, taupe, nude and black) and they were hard to find. This pair is very sophisticated and sexy, but comfy too. I had to buy them half a size bigger because they run small at the ankle. I wear them with my Valentino Black Embroidered 360 or my Daylace Nuage.


More pictures:






















With my Valentino Black Embroidered 360:


----------



## mga13

*Black Murano Glass Handmade Ring:*





This glass ring was a gift a friend brought me from the Murano Island in Venetia. The glass work is amazing, it is shaped like a flower. She gave me that ring on a very special time for her, so this piece, even if made of glass, has a strong meaning to me.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Black Embroidered 360 and Yves Saint Laurent Black Patent Tribtoo Pumps:


----------



## georgiegirl27

Looking as amazing and as tres chic as ever my dear friend  x


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Looking as amazing and as tres chic as ever my dear friend  x





Thank you my dear friend!


I was thinking about you a few days ago, it's been a long time. How are you? Hope everything is great.


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Thank you my dear friend!
> 
> 
> I was thinking about you a few days ago, it's been a long time. How are you? Hope everything is great.


Thank you for thinking of me lovely lady  

I had a fall and a resulting back problem, but a little better now thank you - especially having seen your lovely modelling photos  

I hope your lovely son is well too  x


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me lovely lady
> 
> I had a fall and a resulting back problem, but a little better now thank you - especially having seen your lovely modelling photos
> 
> I hope your lovely son is well too  x



My georgiegirl, I'm really sorry to hear about your fall, but the most important thing is how you get up (therapy is really important after any accident) I'm glad to hear you are getting better.

My son is fine, he just got a master's degree in law, so I'm very happy about it. My youngest boy still has to finnish highschool, but he is growing so fast!

I saw the lovely flowers on your avatar a week ago, that's what made me think of you. Next time that happens I'll get in touch with you, my dear friend.


----------



## missarewa

mga13 said:


> Thank you missarewa!
> 
> 
> I think there's a Valentino girls in every woman! The house is characterized by a bold taste for beauty and femininity.
> Valentino knew how to read a woman's soul to create gorgeous confections that seduced us: the "girl" with flowers, bows and butterflies; the more sophisticated woman with the mystery of lace, beading and embroidery; and fierce studs or neon camo on difficult times.
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you are a housewife or a business woman, or where you come from. Truth is that a real Valentino girl will always smile when she sees a little red or black dress because she knows such dress is as strong as an armor.



This is SO true!!


----------



## missarewa

mga13 said:


> *Valentino Taupe Leather and Black Embroidered Flower Platform Sandals:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are so beautiful! The mix of taupe leather and embroidered black flowers is very poetic. They come from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection (the one with lots of grey, taupe, nude and black) and they were hard to find. This pair is very sophisticated and sexy, but comfy too. I had to buy them half a size bigger because they run small at the ankle. I wear them with my Valentino Black Embroidered 360 or my Daylace Nuage.
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Valentino Black Embroidered 360:



this combo is breathtaking!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> My georgiegirl, I'm really sorry to hear about your fall, but the most important thing is how you get up (therapy is really important after any accident) I'm glad to hear you are getting better.
> 
> My son is fine, he just got a master's degree in law, so I'm very happy about it. My youngest boy still has to finnish highschool, but he is growing so fast!
> 
> I saw the lovely flowers on your avatar a week ago, that's what made me think of you. Next time that happens I'll get in touch with you, my dear friend.


So lovely to her you are well and that the family are well 

We often say how very blessed we are with our children - and how very kind they are to us - well how is this&#8230; my son also recently graduated with a Masters!  lol

I couldn't be more proud of him so I completely understand where you are coming from  

Big hug to you dear friend and many many congratulations to your son!   xx


----------



## mga13

missarewa said:


> this combo is breathtaking!



Thank you!  This combo is thanks to my dear friend LabelLover81, without her this bag wouldn't be mine, and the shoes took me ages to find, but patience always pays off.


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> So lovely to her you are well and that the family are well
> 
> We often say how very blessed we are with our children - and how very kind they are to us - well how is this my son also recently graduated with a Masters!  lol
> 
> I couldn't be more proud of him so I completely understand where you are coming from
> 
> Big hug to you dear friend and many many congratulations to your son!   xx



Congratulations for your son's master degree! A son's accomplishment is a mother's accomplishment too.

Hugs to you too dear friend


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Black Python Nuage:*






My Black Python Nuage! I love the Nuage, it's one of my favorite Valentino bags and in python it's just wonderful. The lining is red satin and the scales of the skin shine beautifully. I'll call it my Little Dragon! The pictures don't make this bag justice: one thing is seeing it on ads and print, and holding it in your hands is a completely different thing. I think I've fallen in love again!


More pictures:






















With my Alexandre Birman Black Python Pumps:


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> *Valentino Black Python Nuage:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Python Nuage! I love the Nuage, it's one of my favorite Valentino bags and in python it's just wonderful. The lining is red satin and the scales of the skin shine beautifully. I'll call it my Little Dragon! The pictures don't make this bag justice: one thing is seeing it on ads and print, and holding it in your hands is a completely different thing. I think I've fallen in love again!
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Alexandre Birman Black Python Pumps:


drool, drool, drool  lol x


----------



## Le Atelier

mga13 said:


> I totally agree with you. Fashion is so ephemerous, but elegance is timeless. I mean, the industry produces what? six collections each year? Every season is a new trend but to me, some things are forever gorgeous.


 
Many of the Catch bags featured the jewel encrusted 'V'...I don't see that kind of detail anymore. Everything is Rockstud...so over it. Yes, some collections are forever gorgeous and endure the test of time.


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> drool, drool, drool  lol x



:d


----------



## mga13

Le Atelier said:


> Many of the Catch bags featured the jewel encrusted 'V'...I don't see that kind of detail anymore. Everything is Rockstud...so over it. Yes, some collections are forever gorgeous and endure the test of time.



We have to admit that Rockstuds have been a commercial success and are far more profitable that other Valentino lines (adding studs must be easier that draping leather or embellishing with stones). I think it's a matter of tastes and projections... I'm still looking for the righ color of Rockstuds. One that would work with my style and fit into my wardrobe, in a timeless way.


----------



## poohbag

mga13 said:


> *Valentino Black Python Nuage:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Black Python Nuage! I love the Nuage, it's one of my favorite Valentino bags and in python it's just wonderful. The lining is red satin and the scales of the skin shine beautifully. I'll call it my Little Dragon! The pictures don't make this bag justice: one thing is seeing it on ads and print, and holding it in your hands is a completely different thing. I think I've fallen in love again!
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Alexandre Birman Black Python Pumps:



So gorgeous! Totally drool worthy!


----------



## mingoStar

mga13 said:


> Here is my little CH Carolina Herrera family.
> 
> *Family Picture:*


Wonderful Collection !!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

mingoStar said:


> Wonderful Collection !!!


mga13 has such a wonderful collection of so many designers - I keep saying I want live in her closet!  lol but what makes it more special (in my view at least) is that she is always so warm and friendly - mga13 may have lots of beautiful bags and shoes, (and she definitely does), but she is also a lovely lady too - and that's more important than the 'stuff' any day of the week


----------



## mga13

mingoStar said:


> Wonderful Collection !!!



Thank you!


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> mga13 has such a wonderful collection of so many designers - I keep saying I want live in her closet!  lol but what makes it more special (in my view at least) is that she is always so warm and friendly - mga13 may have lots of beautiful bags and shoes, (and she definitely does), but she is also a lovely lady too - and that's more important than the 'stuff' any day of the week



My georgiegirl! May the Lord bless you and keep you. Thank you for such sweet words.

Sometime I ask myself, why take pictures of stuff? It takes a lot of work to take and post pictures (to think about the stage, take the picture, argue with the photographer/editor, write about the item...) but everytime I come to this forum on a dificult and long day, and see the stories behind every picture in the collections of fellow tPFers, or any other thread, and the sweet and kind words people like you, gorgie, write here on the forum, it makes me feel better: to lay the eyes on beauty.
That's why I do it, trying to give back, and maybe make someone else feel happy.


----------



## mga13

*Prada Spazzolato Tiger Applique Pumps:*





The tiger stripes are appliqued over the grey spazzolato leather. I recommend buying them half a size bigger because the spazzolato leather is a bit stiff, like patent leather, and they run a bit small. They look amazing with skirt suits.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Kate Spade Neon Yellow Satin Bow Clutch:*





This was a gift from a friend. I love the acid/neon yellow color and it has a nice size too. I think it comes from the Spring/Summer 2014 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Taupe and Black Embroidery Sandals and Black Embroidery 360 Bag:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Cognac Rockstud Pumps and D&G Lily Satchel:


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Denim Tribute Sandals:*





Now I understand why everyone was, and is, so in love with the Tribute Sandals: they are incredibly comfortable, with the perfect balance between heel high and platform. It was one of the first shoe designs to combine a chunky platform and a thin heel (thank you Stefano Pilati). I think they run very true to size. Actually, I bought them half a size smaller than my regular size and they fit perfectly. This denim version comes from the Spring/Summer 2010 collection.


More pictures:






















With my Valentino Denim 360 Bag:


----------



## mga13

*Pierre Hardy Beige Python and Suede T-Bar Sandals:*





They are made of python and they are beautiful! The straps make them a bit difficult to put on and they are very narrow, but once you have them on it's impossible not to feel chic. I'll plan to wear them with my vintage ivory Chanel Flap Bag.


More pictures:


----------



## georgiegirl27

Wow&#8230; lovely python shoes mga13!   I am getting more and more attracted to the exotic offerings  

I do hope you are well and enjoying the lead up to Christmas!   x


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow lovely python shoes mga13!   I am getting more and more attracted to the exotic offerings
> 
> I do hope you are well and enjoying the lead up to Christmas!   x



Thank you georgiegirl! I'm trying to get into the Christmas mood and to see all the positive things that come with this time of the year.

I hope you are feeling great, have fully recovered from your back injury and ready to leave this year behind to start a new and amazing one.


----------



## mga13

Chanel Medium Classic Double Flap Bag and Pierre Hardy Python T-Bar Sandals:


----------



## mga13

*Stella McCartney Plastic Lace and Velvet Scalloped Pumps in Grey, Taupe and Black:*





This pair looks fabulous with my Valentino Daylace Nuage. These shoes and the bag are made of water resistant materials, so they are perfect for Panama's rainy days. These pumps are like rain boots, but chic! The heel high is perfect, so they are very comfortable. They come from the Spring/Summer 2003 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## Rumbabird

Hello mga13,
I stumbled upon your thread while flitting around tPF this evening.  I always enjoy the various and interesting postingsi tPF, but yours simply took my breath away.  It isn't just your lovely collection, but also your attention to detail and the artistry apparent in your styling.  And I love seeing your various outfits and shoe/bag combinations.  Thank you for providing me (and I'm sure many others) with such a pleasurable experience!


----------



## klynneann

I just finished reading through this entire fabulous thread and I have no words!  Your collection is stunning, every piece so well thought out. Your photos are beautiful, especially the modeling shots. And your words are so gentle - you seem so down to earth, you know what's truly important as I can clearly see the love you have for your friends and family. Thank you so much for sharing not only your collection, but also a part of yourself.


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Thank you georgiegirl! I'm trying to get into the Christmas mood and to see all the positive things that come with this time of the year.
> 
> I hope you are feeling great, have fully recovered from your back injury and ready to leave this year behind to start a new and amazing one.


Thank you my dear friend.  I am doing everything I am told in the hope of starting the New Year in a better place    - and seeing your gorgeous photos always lifts me!   

I hope you are keeping well and happy  

Love to you and your lovely son  xxx


----------



## georgiegirl27

mga13 said:


> Chanel Medium Classic Double Flap Bag and Pierre Hardy Python T-Bar Sandals:


Wow... Always every photo different and every style so fresh...  

One of these days I am going to come and see that wardrobe of yours - I think it must need a house all of its own!  haha... lovely photos dear lady - and gorgeous jewellery too!  x


----------



## mga13

Rumbabird said:


> Hello mga13,
> I stumbled upon your thread while flitting around tPF this evening.  I always enjoy the various and interesting postingsi tPF, but yours simply took my breath away.  It isn't just your lovely collection, but also your attention to detail and the artistry apparent in your styling.  And I love seeing your various outfits and shoe/bag combinations.  Thank you for providing me (and I'm sure many others) with such a pleasurable experience!


 
Thank you so much Rumbabird! To me taking the pictures is very entertaining and is very pleasant to know that you liked them so much.
Quoting Pedro Calderon de la Barca's Life is a Dream, In this treacherous world, nothing is the truth nor a lie. Everything depends on the color of the crystal through which one sees it.
Thank you and everyone in tPF for sharing a crystal clear, kind and optimist vision and appreciating the pictures in this thread.


----------



## mga13

klynneann said:


> I just finished reading through this entire fabulous thread and I have no words!  Your collection is stunning, every piece so well thought out. Your photos are beautiful, especially the modeling shots. And your words are so gentle - you seem so down to earth, you know what's truly important as I can clearly see the love you have for your friends and family. Thank you so much for sharing not only your collection, but also a part of yourself.




Thank you so much for your words klynneann. There are two ways of perceiving things: in a good way or in a bad way. A long time ago I decided to see the goodness in life. After all, everything is a choice.
I feel very grateful for kind words like yours and the wisdom in them. Whatever one does has trace of oneself so when someone appreciates what's in this thread, I feel very good.


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you my dear friend.  I am doing everything I am told in the hope of starting the New Year in a better place    - and seeing your gorgeous photos always lifts me!
> 
> I hope you are keeping well and happy
> 
> Love to you and your lovely son  xxx




Dear friend, we have to maximize the sweetness in this time of the year with the ones we love (instead of picking up fights while doing Xmas shopping hahaha!)
Hugs dear friend, and my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## mga13

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow... Always every photo different and every style so fresh...
> 
> One of these days I am going to come and see that wardrobe of yours - I think it must need a house all of its own!  haha... lovely photos dear lady - and gorgeous jewellery too!  x




Instead of being the perfect place with chandeliers and velvet damask chairs, my wardrobe looks like a very small warehouse where I spend hours trying to find a thing and have zero space for walking. I hope someday it will be better 
So dear friend, if you want to live in my closet you would have to sleep standing because there is not even a place for sitting!


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Divine 105 Pumps in Red Eelskin:*






Like their name, these shoes are DIVINE! They are incredibly high but so comfortable it's unbelievable, and the eel leather shines so beautifully in that deep red shade. The thin heel makes them so interesting, they are a true statement shoe. Yves Saint Laurent makes candy for girls, that's for sure! They come form the Fall/Winter 2009 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Fendi Red Zucca Mia Bag and YSL Divine Pumps in Red Eelskin:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Fendi Red Zucca Mia Bag and YSL Divine Pumps in Red Eelskin:




Wow -LOVING the reds!


----------



## carbs

What a beautiful collection!


----------



## archdandy

The rosier tote is beautiful!


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Wow -LOVING the reds!


 
Thank you Bratty! I wish you a Merry Xmas!


----------



## mga13

carbs said:


> What a beautiful collection!


 
Thank you carbs, and Merry Xmas!


----------



## mga13

archdandy said:


> The rosier tote is beautiful!


 
Thank you archdandy, have a Merry Xmas!


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Degrade Patent Scallop Pumps:*





The first time I saw these pumps I fell in love with them. To me, Valentino made these shoes inspired by pure love and romance. Those reds together make me feel very happy, and the 100mm heels are very comfy. Shoes to love and be loved in return!


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Pastel Yellow Satin and Crystal Bow Sandals:*





These sandals are true jewels!. The crystal bows shine beautifully, and the pale yellow satin looks great on such delicate and feminine design. They are a find I feel very proud of. They come from the Spring/Summer 2007 collection.


More pictures:






















...Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## Dhalia

I haven't gone through your entire thread but wow! Your collection is absolutely breathtaking! I love the stages that you've set for your bags and shoes. Your style is very classy and beautiful. Can't wait to go through the rest of your thread =)


----------



## mga13

Dhalia said:


> I haven't gone through your entire thread but wow! Your collection is absolutely breathtaking! I love the stages that you've set for your bags and shoes. Your style is very classy and beautiful. Can't wait to go through the rest of your thread =)


 
Thanks a lot Dhalia, for your kind words!


----------



## mga13

Valentino Degrade Patent Scallop Pumps:


----------



## nfrancis12

What a phenomenal collection you have and amazing taste!! I was literally in awe looking threw this thread!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Mga, I love both of the Valentinos.....the reds are stunning on you!  Happy New Year to you and yours.


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Valentino Degrade Patent Scallop Pumps:




Love this!


----------



## mga13

nfrancis12 said:


> What a phenomenal collection you have and amazing taste!! I was literally in awe looking threw this thread!!


 
Thank you nfrancis12! By the way, I really like the hat you are wearing on your avatar, it looks great and the make-up makes you look mysterious.


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> Mga, I love both of the Valentinos.....the reds are stunning on you! Happy New Year to you and yours.


 
Thank you Katiesmama! I'ts been a long time. Happy New Year to you and yours too!


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> Love this!


 
Thank you Bratty! I wish that in this New Year, all your wishes come true!


----------



## mga13

*Jimmy Choo Elm Shoes in Gold and Brown Elaphe Snakeskin:*





These Jimmy Choos make me think of the Roaring Twenties. The Art Deco heels and gold elaphe snakeskin turn them into perfect shoes for decadent night outs with laughters and a drink or two, sitting and letting everybody see the shiny skin on the shoes. Reptilian mode on! They come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Jimmy Choo Linda Sandals in Sparkly Glitter Lychee:*





A beautiful birthday gift from a good fellow shoe-lover friend! The color is called lychee. They look silver, but if you look closely you can see the very pale pink undertone of the glitter. They are very stable and aren't as high as I tought they would be. The perfume was a gift too, from the same friend.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Christian Dior Songe Ankle Strap Slingback Pumps:*





The color is a faint gold called platino. They look like very fragile shoes because of their clean design. I'm in love with the sculpted heels Raf Simons has designed for Dior, they look so elegant and interesting.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Christian Dior Perfection Sandals in Rose Fluo and Black:*





A birthday gift from my dear son! It was totally unexpected, he has great taste. Two-strap sandals are very flirty and sexy, perfect to show-off a good pedicure and to enjoy our dry-season. The heels are 100mm so they are very comfortable and make it easier to walk in them. They come from the Resort 2014 collection. I love them!


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Jimmy Choo Linda Sandals in Glitter Lychee:


----------



## mga13

*Steel Bangels:*





A Christmas present. They are huge and some are plated in either gold or rose gold.


----------



## mga13

*Ruby and Emerald Bead Bracelets:*





Another Christmas present. I wear them next to a watch. The beads have a beautiful shine.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Ruby and Beads Hamsa Bracelet:*





This bracelet has a tiny hamsa next to the ruby in the center. It was a Christmas present too.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Tiger's Eye, Gold and Diamond Pendant:*










This pendant was a Mother's Day present. The stone was found by my sons when they where little. They kept it all these years and on mother's day they surprised me with one of the most special and meaningful pieces I have now. They took it to a jeweler who designed a 18k gold and diamond cap. This stone is said to have uplifting properties that enhances our own personal power, and was carried against ill wishes and curses.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Gold and Emerald Cross:*





This was a birthday present from my sons and husband.


----------



## mga13

*Gold and White Gold Reversible Necklace:*










This necklace is made in both 18k gold and white gold. It is reversible so it's a very versatile necklace. It was a birthday present from a dear friend.


----------



## mga13

*Lapis Lazuli and Gold Teardrop Earrings:*






These earrings were an exquisite birthday present from a friend. The lapis lazuli stones have a gorgeous deep-blue tone, and the shape is very trendy right now.


----------



## mga13

*Gold and Diamond Floral Earrings:*





A lovely birthday present from a friend. The craftsmanship is beautiful, they look very delicate, like they came from another era. I think they will look great with a chignon.


----------



## mga13

*Charriol Alexandre C Watch:*










This watch was another incredible birthday present. The size is a bit bigger than usual and I like how the rose gold was mixed into the design, turning it into a very versatile piece.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*White Gold and Diamond Cross Pendant:*





It was a birthday gift from my sister. It is very delicate but big.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Ear Hoops:*





I love ear hoops. It's the type of earring I wear the most. I bought them to go with the cross pendant. They are medium sized, so they are perfect.


Close-up picture:


----------



## mga13

*Coral and Citrine Ring:*





I love the combination of the coral in the center and the citrines.


Another picture:


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Black Flowers and Snake Necklace:*





Another spectacular birthday present! It can be worn as a brooch too. It's one of those lovely pieces one can never get tired of.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Roberto Cavalli Black Satin Pouch with Snake Bracelet:*





It was a gorgeous birthday present. I love snake details and Cavalli is well known for it, so his pieces are usually of my like. It's a great option to go with my Cavalli Snake Sandals. It can be worn with the bracelet or carried without it.


More pictures:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *White Gold and Diamond Cross Pendant:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a birthday gift from my sister. It is very delicate but big.
> 
> 
> Close-up picture:




What an elegant piece!


----------



## rezzamazlan

yums! i want them all!


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Roberto Cavalli Black Flowers and Snake Necklace:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another spectacular birthday present! It can be worn as a brooch too. It's one of those lovely pieces one can never get tired of.
> 
> 
> More pictures:




Truly TDF - love it!


----------



## LSVuittonMOM

Lovely Valentino handbags !!! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> What an elegant piece!


 


Bratty1919 said:


> Truly TDF - love it!




Dear Bratty! Thank you 


Both are statement pieces. I love that the snake on the Cavalli pendant is surrounded by flowers. Because both pieces were gifts from two very special persons, to me, they are full of positive energy.


----------



## mga13

rezzamazlan said:


> yums! i want them all!


 
 
​


----------



## mga13

LSVuittonMOM said:


> Lovely Valentino handbags !!! Thanks for sharing !!


 
Thank you for your kind words!
I always return to Valentino's designs. To me, their bows, flowers, embellishments, ruffles and pleats are perfectly unperfect, just like life. Nothing is strictly stiff, but alive and with movement.


----------



## mga13

*White Gold and Emerald Earrings:*






This was a Valentine's Day present. With them...








...it's a match!


----------



## mga13

Valentino Yellow Rosier and Pastel Yellow and Crystal Bow Sandals:


----------



## mga13

*Chopard Black Sunglasses with Crystals:*





They are perfect to be undercover! Well, the crystals add a lot of sparkle, so I wouldn't go on a secret mission wearing them, now that I think about it...


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Miu Miu Noir Sunglasses in Tortoise Shell, Gold and Royal Blue Lenses:*





They were a birthday present from a dear friend. The cateye forties-style is mixed with modern details like the blue lenses. The lenses highlight everything, so you can see perfectly even when tired.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Dolce & Gabbana Gold Leaf Cat-eye Sunglasses:*





I love black and gold together. The gold flakes inside the frame look so decadent! I love to wear them with complicated outfits, wild hair and red lips. More is more!


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Ray Ban Aviator Sunglasses in Gold and Cream:*





Classic aviator sunglasses known for their durabilty. Simply for sand, sun and the beach.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Tribute Slingback Pumps in Black Patent:*





Timeless and elegant patent shoes! I've always liked patent's shine, for daytime and evening events. I see patent and I think about dramatic make-up and perfumes like YSL's Yvresse and Opium. I can't help it, I love it.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Essaouira Clogs in Red Leather:*





The Essaouira Clogs scream summertime! Chunky platform shoes and clogs made a big comeback for this summer. They'll look great with boho-chic outfits, fringe and everything inspired by the seventies.


More pictures:


----------



## Megan Brown

mga13 said:


> *Christian Dior Perfection Sandals in Rose Fluo and Black:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birthday gift from my dear son! It was totally unexpected, he has great taste. Two-strap sandals are very flirty and sexy, perfect to show-off a good pedicure and to enjoy our dry-season. The heels are 100mm so they are very comfortable and make it easier to walk in them. They come from the Resort 2014 collection. I love them!
> 
> 
> More pictures:


I love them!


----------



## mga13

Megan Brown said:


> I love them!


 
Thank you Megan Brown!


----------



## mga13

*Fendi Baguette in Black and Ivory Python with Green Quartz Clasp:*





This little vintage treasure was a great find! The bag is made of a painted python and the clasp is made of green quartz. This Baguette is perfect for an afternoon tea or drinks with friends.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Rene Caovilla Embroidered Silk and Stingray Platform Mules:*





This mix of materials, the beading and embroidery, the details are wonderful. They are very comfortable too. Caovilla shoes run very small, so it was a good idea to get mules. 


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Fendi Python Baguette and Rene Caovilla Embroidered Mules:


----------



## Apelila

Omg!!! Breath taking collection


----------



## mga13

Apelila said:


> Omg!!! Breath taking collection



Thank you Apelila for your kindness! Aloha!


----------



## mga13

*Prada Black Patent and Wood Platform Slingbacks:*






Chunky platforms made of wood are all the rage right now, and I love them. I liked Prada's take on the seventies shoes mixed with jacquard skirt suits and textured elements. 


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Rouches Bowler Bag:*





This is a tiny, cutesy, rouched thing. I'm not a tiny bag person, but mixed with jacquard skirt suits, little bags are the way to go. It comes from the Fall/Winter 2010 collection.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Rouches Bowler Bag and Prada Patent and Wood Platform Slingbacks:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Ivory Lace and Satin Platform Pumps:*





Valentino and lace go hand-in-hand and their shoes are always comfortable. Happy Easter!


More pictures:


----------



## luv2bling

mga13 said:


> Thank you! That red bag is the one that made me fall in love with Valentino bags. Back then, Valentino was sold here by a lovely local department store, but they stopped selling Valentino a few years ago so my heart is broken. Now the only way I can buy Valentino is online of if I travel to another country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha I do have a good insurance, it happens to be my business! And if it wasn't enough, *I do believe in the good lord's insurance *


 

mga13 -


Your collection is breathless!!!
As I was admiring your extraordinary collection and reading your replies to posts, I thought "she has such a beautiful kind spirit".  Then I read the bolded ^^^ and realize who is the source of that  "beautiful light", (like the light from the star in your avatar)  which you emanate. Just as a "star" lights up the sky - so it is with you in this thread.   




May the light continue to shine in, around and from within you!!!


----------



## mga13

luv2bling said:


> mga13 -
> 
> 
> Your collection is breathless!!!
> As I was admiring your extraordinary collection and reading your replies to posts, I thought "she has such a beautiful kind spirit".  Then I read the bolded ^^^ and realize who is the source of that  "beautiful light", (like the light from the star in your avatar)  which you emanate. Just as a "star" lights up the sky - so it is with you in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the light continue to shine in, around and from within you!!!




Thank you so much luv2bling! 


Your sharp perception is impressive! (it is a big gift) My name means New Star. I think I got my name because of the time of the year I was born and the Star of Bethlehem, the one that guided the Three Wise Men to Bethlehem in the Gospel of Matthew. I definitely think it has influenced my life tremendously... I try to do the same.


----------



## mga13

*Chanel Timeless Tote in Ivory/Cream Caviar Leather and Silver Hardware:*






I love a good find, but I'm not a treasure hunter myself. I used to have the patience it requires, but not anymore. My eldest son, on the other hand, loves a good treasure hunt AND has the patience for it. One day he was at a local thrift shop looking for whatever-to-buy that day (vintage ties I think) and saw a little something at the back of the store, right where they have all the bags. Something caught his eye... a little quilted thing.

He inspected the item looking for anything that would ring the "don't-buy-it" alarm, but he couldn't find anything questionable on it. Then he asked for the price. He couldn't believe how much they where asking for the bag, so he said: "whatever, if it's not authentic or mom doesn't like it, the housekeeper can have it, I'll take the risk".

So, that day he came home with the bag he found at that thrift shop. He said: "mom, look what I found, what do you think?". I couldn't believe it! He bought me a Chanel bag! When your son buys you a Chanel bag (or what he thinks it's Chanel) the first thing your ask is "how much did you spend, young man?".

He told me how much, so I started inspecting the bag myself. I'm not a Chanel expert, but I couldn't find anything questionable on it either. Considering how much it was, I still had to get it authenticated. I got it authenticated and turns out the little bag is authentic!

My son has a good eye. I'm considering providing funds for his future expeditions...  The bag is a 6xxxxxx series.


More pictures:

















With my Valentino Ivory Lace Platform Pumps:


----------



## mingoStar

I always like see the artistic composition between the accessories, shoes and clothing. How you do mix all these factors to have something always clever and and well balanced including the scenery that you pick for those beautiful pictures you take. Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful collection, congrats!!!!    :urock:


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> *Prada Black Patent and Wood Platform Slingbacks:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chunky platforms made of wood are all the rage right now, and I love them. I liked Prada's take on the seventies shoes mixed with jacquard skirt suits and textured elements.
> 
> 
> More pictures:


 

I NEED these shoes


----------



## mga13

*Saint Laurent Thorn Pumps in Black Patent Leather:*





This design has incredibly clean lines. This is a perfect pair of patent shoes but I had to get them a full size bigger than my regular size so I could wear them comfortably. Because of the curvature at the back of the shoe and the "thorn" at the ankle, I suggest trying them on before buying them to make sure it fits correctly. In comparison to the Tribute Sandals and the Tribtoo Pumps, these shoes are very lightweight.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

mingoStar said:


> I always like see the artistic composition between the accessories, shoes and clothing. How you do mix all these factors to have something always clever and and well balanced including the scenery that you pick for those beautiful pictures you take. Thanks for sharing. What a beautiful collection, congrats!!!!    :urock:



Thank you!
I think that finding balance is the pleasure that creating an outfit brings. It's a very serious game for most women.


----------



## mga13

Bratty1919 said:


> I NEED these shoes



Bratty! How are you? How is everything?
So good to hear from you


----------



## Bratty1919

mga13 said:


> Bratty! How are you? How is everything?
> So good to hear from you




My life is NUTSO...see posts in R&F...


----------



## mga13

*Double Pearl Earrings:*





Clean and simple double pearl earrings.


----------



## mga13

*Yves Saint Laurent Large Belle De Jour Clutch in Black Quartz:*





I've been wanting a Belle De Jour clutch for some time. I was thinking about getting it in black patent, but then I figured that, since I already have the quartz Tribtoo pumps, a quartz Belle De Jour would be a perfect fit. The quartz finish simulates the pearls on stingray skin, and it sparkles beautifully.


More pictures:

















With my Yves Saint Laurent Black Quartz Tribtoo Pumps:


----------



## akasha2411

Wow, what a stunning collection! 
You are a very lucky lady with lovely friend's and family who give you these pretty thing's, and on top of that you live in Panama! How awesome is that! :urock:
And you have quite the eye for nice color and shape combinations in your pic's.

Say if you ever find the time could you throw in a few new family pic's of your bag's.
The first group shot's were nice, and since your collection grew quite a bit over the last year's it would be nice to get a feel on the complete size of it.


----------



## mga13

akasha2411 said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection!
> You are a very lucky lady with lovely friend's and family who give you these pretty thing's, and on top of that you live in Panama! How awesome is that! :urock:
> And you have quite the eye for nice color and shape combinations in your pic's.
> 
> Say if you ever find the time could you throw in a few new family pic's of your bag's.
> The first group shot's were nice, and since your collection grew quite a bit over the last year's it would be nice to get a feel on the complete size of it.



Thank you for your kindness akasha2411! 
I don't really believe in luck, but I think that being grateful and having a child's heart that rejoices in everything is what really counts and what brings kindness into your life.
Panama is an awesome place to live in, and a very beautiful piece of land full of wonders. They say the only thing better than living in Panama is partying with Panamanians! 

I should take updated family pictures!  But I need some vacations first, lol.


----------



## Mylilkitty

Iwantaspybag said:


> The variety in your Valentino bags is astonishing!  The pictures are so artistic--especially the green Chanel.   Wish you would tell us how you amassed your wonderful collection.


Those valentino bags are works of art! I love the black patent leather one and the blue flowery one, so gorgeous!


----------



## Mylilkitty

mga13 said:


> *Chanel Timeless Tote in Ivory/Cream Caviar Leather and Silver Hardware:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love a good find, but I'm not a treasure hunter myself. I used to have the patience it requires, but not anymore. My eldest son, on the other hand, loves a good treasure hunt AND has the patience for it. One day he was at a local thrift shop looking for whatever-to-buy that day (vintage ties I think) and saw a little something at the back of the store, right where they have all the bags. Something caught his eye... a little quilted thing.
> 
> He inspected the item looking for anything that would ring the "don't-buy-it" alarm, but he couldn't find anything questionable on it. Then he asked for the price. He couldn't believe how much they where asking for the bag, so he said: "whatever, if it's not authentic or mom doesn't like it, the housekeeper can have it, I'll take the risk".
> 
> So, that day he came home with the bag he found at that thrift shop. He said: "mom, look what I found, what do you think?". I couldn't believe it! He bought me a Chanel bag! When your son buys you a Chanel bag (or what he thinks it's Chanel) the first thing your ask is "how much did you spend, young man?".
> 
> He told me how much, so I started inspecting the bag myself. I'm not a Chanel expert, but I couldn't find anything questionable on it either. Considering how much it was, I still had to get it authenticated. I got it authenticated and turns out the little bag is authentic!
> 
> My son has a good eye. I'm considering providing funds for his future expeditions...  The bag is a 6xxxxxx series.
> 
> 
> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my Valentino Ivory Lace Platform Pumps:



Beautiful bags! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## akasha2411

Hey sweety
Are you back from vacay yet? 
Where did you go? What did you do/see/eat?  
And most important did you purchased anything new to show us? 
Cause I'm hoping for that family/group pic update!


----------



## mga13

Mylilkitty said:


> Those valentino bags are works of art! I love the black patent leather one and the blue flowery one, so gorgeous!


 


Mylilkitty said:


> Beautiful bags! Beautiful pictures!


 
Thank you! Your words are very kind and sweet.
They are works of art for me. I'm trying to round up my collection with pieces that represent a very specific desire or something I don't have like a certain color or shape. I feel very happy about what I own, and is no longer about the latest trend.


----------



## mga13

akasha2411 said:


> Hey sweety
> Are you back from vacay yet?
> Where did you go? What did you do/see/eat?
> And most important did you purchased anything new to show us?
> Cause I'm hoping for that family/group pic update!


 
Hi!
I wasn't on vacation. Hubby had a surgery some weeks ago and I've been helping him through his recovery process. We've had great conversations these afternoons, something we didn't have in quite some time.


I still owe those updated family pictures! I'm planning how to take them. There are some new pieces too. I have some pictures I haven't posted yet, and I'll take some new pictures soon.


----------



## mga13

*Prada Scalloped d&#8217;Orsay Pumps in Black Suede and Patent Leather:*





These pumps are very comfortable and eye catching. They are made of black suede and patent leather. These shoes are very feminine and flirty, in an absolutely perverse way, like most of Prada's designs. They come from the Fall/Winter 2008 collection, the same as my Prada Pizzo S Satchel. They were very difficult to find in my size after some years.


More pictures:






















With my Prada Pizzo S Satchel:


----------



## mga13

*Valentino Peep-Toe Bow Pumps in Turquoise Patent Leather:*





Valentino's Bow Pumps are just gorgeous, no other house makes bows like theirs. These shoes scream happiness with that joyful shade of turquoise. Guess what bag makes a perfect match with them?


More pictures:






















With my Valentino Turquoise Rosier:


----------



## Katiesmama

I am always so excited when I see a new post from you    These two shoes/bag combos are stunning!!!


----------



## mga13

Katiesmama said:


> I am always so excited when I see a new post from you    These two shoes/bag combos are stunning!!!


 
Thank you Katiesmama!


----------



## mga13

*Rick Owens Spike Heel Sandal Booties in Black:*





Rick Owens is an incredible designer and it shown in the lines of every one of his pieces. The leather in these sandal booties is stunning. I loved the idea of a sandal that is also an ankle boot, very flirty in a very urban way.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy Nightingale in Black Calfskin:*




The Nightingale was on my wish list for a long time. I have to admit I like big bags and it's been very useful, specially at this time. The leather is so gorgeous, it feels very resistant but also smooth and luxurious. I'm very satisfied with it. I chose the men's version because of it's dimensions (16" wide, which is two inches wider that the regular medium size), the handles because they have rings that makes it easier to use and because it looks very discreet. I've been told there was a nurse named Nightingale, ironically it's been perfect for my nurse-like functions lately.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy Nightingale and Rick Owens Spike Heel Sandal Booties:*










This couple is perfect, made in heaven!


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy by Alexander McQueen Box Bag in Black and Silver Hardware:*





This little treasure is a box bag that comes from the Fall/Winter 2000 collection, designed by Alexander McQueen. The leather has a high-gloss finish and the hardware is silver, very minimalistic.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Givenchy Nightingale and Rick Owens Spike Heel Sandal Booties:


----------



## mga13

*Givenchy Logo Necklace with Leather Cord:*





A simple, clean piece of jewelry. Maybe a little to simple for me.


More pictures:


----------



## mga13

Givenchy Necklace:










One shouldn't underestimate the possibilities. It's all about how you mix things up to make them fit into your style.


----------



## bacmap

Oh my god, you have an amazing collection mga13. Congratulation, you are so lucky! I really like this dior pumps, did you wear it already? Is it so comfortable. Thanks in advance hun


----------



## bacmap




----------



## bacmap

mga13 said:


> *Christian Dior Songe Ankle Strap Slingback Pumps:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is a faint gold called platino. They look like very fragile shoes because of their clean design. I'm in love with the sculpted heels Raf Simons has designed for Dior, they look so elegant and interesting.
> 
> 
> More pictures:



Sorry I forgot to quote this post


----------



## mga13

bacmap said:


> Oh my god, you have an amazing collection mga13. Congratulation, you are so lucky! I really like this dior pumps, did you wear it already? Is it so comfortable. Thanks in advance hun



Thank you! Yes, I wore them but forgot to take pictures! Those shoes are comfortable, but I wouldn't dance in them. They feel and look elegant in a classy and polished way
I'll take some pics as soon as possible.


----------



## mga13

Prada Pizzo S Satchel and Pumps:


----------



## mga13

Valentino Turquoise Rosier and Turquoise Patent Bow Pumps:


----------



## mga13

*Just Cavalli Heart Pendant and Ring:*










The pendant and ring have a heart shaped stone, and I like that both seem to be protected inside a case. The stones have a deep purple shade that seems to change with light.


----------



## mga13

*Swarovski Purple Pendant:*





This is a very beautiful piece with a long necklace. It looks very nice with turtlenecks. The crystal is purple but sometimes looks black, or even green-ish.


----------



## averagejoe

mga13 said:


> Prada Pizzo S Satchel and Pumps:



This is one of my favourite Prada bags ever made! Looks super stunning on you!


----------



## mga13

averagejoe said:


> This is one of my favourite Prada bags ever made! Looks super stunning on you!



Thank you so much!


----------



## malika0831

They are all gorgeous!!


----------



## Lvlover21994

It surely is a star's collection &#128525;


----------

